# Official Dynamite - 21 July - Fyter night 2 - Texas born, Texas bred, Texas dead



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is the IWGP US Championship going to be a regular feature of Dynamite going forward?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NJPW might want Mox to drop the title in Japan, but I'm getting the feeling he might shock drop it in one of these defenses. 

Thunder Rosa will make her presence felt during the Britt vs Nyla title match. Setting up Britt vs Thunder Rosa at All Out. Could see a bit of a schmozz also involving Shida in the finish or afterbirth. I could dig Nyla vs Britt main eventing and then the go-to AEW fade to black brawl happening, but just with the women's lockerroom.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Will Nyla vs Britt main event? The only other match that seems likely is the IWGP US title match, but I wouldn't close out a show with a non-AEW title match. Unless, there is a tease after the match for who will face Mox next. Maybe Jay White shows up and teases a match with Mox. It would be pretty awesome if Jay White just kept showing up at different shows. He could stare down Kenny on Impact, Mox on Dynamite and Aldis on NWA. If he is a true free lancer, then maybe he even shows up at ROH and looks at Bandido or Rush.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

bit of a lame card compared to night 1 which had so many highlights


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like they will add a Miro title defense


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Not the greatest card compared to night 1


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wouldn't be totally surprised if Tessa Blanchard made a surprise debut tonight either. Extreme long shot but this show needs some word of mouth buzz after it. 

I could see Jay White beating Moxley for the IWGP US Title - Would explain why he's defending it against NJPW alum Machine Gun Anderson and now Lance Archer in back to back weeks. They're setting up something for sure. (Or it could be a cheap, easy and non-storyline way to get Moxley on Dynamite).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Night 1 definitely had a better card but if they can fill the show with hot segments like they have been doing lately, it should turn out to be another great show.

The Archer/Moxley match will probably main event with Archer winning the gold. It would be a nice way to reward him for how his booking has gone since coming in to AEW, the guy hasn't won a big match as of yet and Moxley doesn't really need that gold right now. Crown Archer.

Britt vs Nyla should be okay, they had a solid match during the recent US/Japan tournament they ran, so hopefully they can do better this time. Thunder Rosa is next in line as she's top ranked after Nyla. Should be a great one for All Out and the promos should be fire.

Its been a minute since we have seen Spears in a singles match on Dynamite. The guy is not that bad in the ring but a bit bland. Not expecting much from this match but Jericho getting that first win in these labors will be fun to watch.

Indifferent towards Blade vs OC. OC gets the win obviously.

They will probably add another match or two to the show, if not, then it'll be promo heavy.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am rooting for an archer win, shenanigans or otherwise … loving the Jericho storyline …
how funny would it be if he actually beats mjf on the last leg…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Show looks pretty awful. Only one semi interests me is Moxley vs Archer and Britt vs Nyla. Jericho vs Spears is meh... and OC vs Blade is awful. Hopefully its better than paper.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wouldn't be totally surprised if Tessa Blanchard made a surprise debut tonight either. Extreme long shot but this show needs some word of mouth buzz after it.
> 
> I could see Jay White beating Moxley for the IWGP US Title - Would explain why he's defending it against NJPW alum Machine Gun Anderson and now Lance Archer in back to back weeks. They're setting up something for sure. (Or it could be a cheap, easy and non-storyline way to get Moxley on Dynamite).


You can't have a debut every week XD


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm hoping Moxley vs. Archer headlines (I feel like Britt vs. Nyla has a bigger chance of tanking as a main event), but if they stay consistent with Moxley's two previous IWGP U.S. Title matches on Dynamite, it'll open.

It'll be their third match and all three will have been for titles. Moxley is 2-0 and won the previous Texas Death Match against Archer at the Tokyo Dome on Jan 4, 2020. That was better than their disappointing match on Dynamite last October.

Can't see beyond another Moxley win since he's a bigger asset to NJPW than Archer, and it'd further cement Archer as the guy who doesn't beat main eventers.

Can't say I'm looking forward to Britt vs. Nyla. There's no one to really carry that match and their meeting in February this year was slow and boring. Britt is AEW's best female character and promo, but still can't work anywhere close to Serena, Thunder Rosa, Riho or Shida's maximum level without being carried.

OC vs. Blade is what it is, a midcard win for Cassidy. I've liked Spears in The Pinnacle so far, but I can't see him vs. Jericho being much. I think they'll use that old spot of Spears missing a chairshot and it rebounding off the ropes into his face. Then the Judas Effect and 1-2-3.

Another match will be added yet, they should get two of the smaller athletic guys on as the current card looks like it'll have a bunch of methodical matches. Andrade vs. Dante Martin would be a good filler match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought Britt vs Nyla was a good match earlier this year, it just kinda fell flat because everyone wanted Britt to win. The finish was actually pretty cool where Nyla Beast Bombed Britt out of a superkick


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Won't surprise me at all if the show ends up being pretty good, though the card going into it isn't lighting the world on fire.

Mox vs. Archer in a Texas Death Match. I should be more hyped for this. But, there is no heat going into this match. Archer is ice cold. And this has a week of build. And yes, I know these guys have some history in AEW. I watched their Texas Death match at Wrestle Kingdom last year. But right now, this is just a match that's happening because it's in Texas. It will be good, no doubt. But it also feels like a forced stipulation.

I cannot pretend to be excited about Jericho vs. Spears. Same for OC vs. Blade really.

The build to the Women's Title Match has sucked, but I remember their match from the Women's Tournament earlier this year and that was pretty good. So I think this could be too.



3venflow said:


> I'm hoping Moxley vs. Archer headlines (I feel like Britt vs. Nyla has a bigger chance of tanking as a main event), but if they stay consistent with Moxley's two previous IWGP U.S. Title matches on Dynamite, it'll open.


I don't know if you mean "tanking" in terms of ratings or match quality. If you mean ratings, Britt has been one of their better draws. If you mean match quality, I mean, yeah Mox vs. Archer will probably be a better match. Though Britt vs. Nyla from the Women's Tournament was good I thought, so we'll see.

But all in all, it's not the best look if the match that has a week of build with a crammed in stipulation main events over your title match that has been building (even with a bad build) for weeks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think Archer is beating Mox


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think Archer is beating Mox


I really don't think so. NJPW has Moxley advertised for their show in LA for August 14th. Unless they want to add Archer to that show. Lance isn't currently contracted with NJPW though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Although this show looks lackluster on paper, it likely means it will be pretty good lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> don't know if you mean "tanking" in terms of ratings or match quality.


Match quality. Britt has done good numbers, ratings-wise. But I still don't think she's anything special in-ring and giving her opponents like Nyla isn't going to do anything to hide that. Whereas a Thunder Rosa, Riho or Serena could make Britt look great.

Speaking of Britt, this is badass.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417225689321836546


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

What about Adam Page. Hottest story on the show but zero follow up. Atleast say Adam Page will be there if you dont want to announce anything


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

sim8 said:


> What about Adam Page. Hottest story on the show but zero follow up. Atleast say Adam Page will be there if you dont want to announce anything


Of course Page is going to be here XD

Do you ask if there will be water when you go to the beach ?

He wasn't announced last week if i remember correctly.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Of course Page is going to be here XD
> 
> Do you ask if there will be water when you go to the beach ?
> 
> He wasn't announced last week if i remember correctly.


Last week he was announced.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Last week he was announced.


Oh ok didn't remember, my bad


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah the card isn’t as strong as last week on paper but they will smash it again I’m sure.

Mox should retain. I don’t think Archer has any business beating Mox to be blunt.

If the crowd is into the Britt vs Nyla match then it might be good.

Not fussed about OC.

Jericho will deliver the goods.

And so much more! Can’t wait.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a feeling the Butcher shows up on the show.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Maybe they'll be announcing a match on the show? I don't see a main event, unless that's the death match (last US title matches were openers) or the Jericho match?

Maybe a competitive TNT title match? Or something with the tag division, since there was nothing on the first night either.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Looks like they have added “Elite hunter” Frankie Kazarian vs Luke Gallows to the card on Wednesday. 

Do you know if that's true @LifeInCattleClass ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

different venue right ?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Frankie vs. Gallows is an interesting addition. Frankie should win being the 'Elite Hunter' but Gallows is a big dude and just won back the IMPACT tag belts with Anderson, so who knows.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Match quality. Britt has done good numbers, ratings-wise. But I still don't think she's anything special in-ring and giving her opponents like Nyla isn't going to do anything to hide that. Whereas a Thunder Rosa, Riho or Serena could make Britt look great.
> 
> Speaking of Britt, this is badass.
> 
> ...


I just realized AEW is in Dallas same week as Raw?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Kazarian should've been fighting members of the elite weeks ago 
The very reason this 'hunter' character has not worked for me so far


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 104541
> 
> 
> Frankie vs. Gallows is an interesting addition. Frankie should win being the 'Elite Hunter' but Gallows is a big dude and just won back the IMPACT tag belts with Anderson, so who knows.


oh god, not a Gallows singles match. His only good ones are vs The Undertaker in 2008 and vs Kozlov also in 2008. The latter being the most shockingly good match I've ever seen. His career highlight continues to be when he had a match that was so bad Antonio Inoki came out screaming to end it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

If kazarian can pull a good match out of gallows there's no question whose the best wrestler in the world 

Blade vs orange will undoubtedly be the low point of the night 

@DetroitRiverPhx has given me the hook to watch the women's match now

Jericho spears will be solid at best

Archer vs mox I'm sure will be fun and a prelude to an elite afterbirth with the order and hangman setting up that elimination tag main event for next week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NamelessJobber said:


> Looks like they have added “Elite hunter” Frankie Kazarian vs Luke Gallows to the card on Wednesday.
> 
> Do you know if that's true @LifeInCattleClass ?


seems so


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> If kazarian can pull a good match out of gallows there's no question whose the best wrestler in the world
> 
> Blade vs orange will undoubtedly be the *high* point of the night
> 
> ...


changed to make accurate


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> changed to make accurate


But I don't have any pot on hand


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> But I don't have any *orange juice* on hand


Changed to be PG


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Changed to be PG


Mimosas was right there dude come on!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Mimosas was right there dude come on!


I'm gonna need a screwdriver to get through this match!

J/K I'm a fan of Orange Cassidy. I think is a rematch from a recent episode of Dark or Elevation?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Blade is a good hand and it will be a solid match. That is what the theme of this week seems to be. A lot of solid matches that offer little sizzle but will be well worked and start or progress stories. Blade means HFO and maybe Butcher return. Also means Bunny vs Statlander, include Wheeler Yuta and Chuck Taylor evening out the sides if PP or TH2 involve themselves. HFO gets involved then you have Hardy which could bring out Christian and Christian is being tied Jungle Boy so Jurassic Express could also be involved. 

One side - Hardy, Private Party, The Hybrid 2, Blade, Bunny (Butcher injured)
Other side - Christian, Jurassic Express, Orange Cassidy, Chucky T, Wheeler Yuta, Statlander (Trent injured)


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I'm gonna need a screwdriver to get through this match!
> 
> J/K I'm a fan of Orange Cassidy. I think is a rematch from a recent episode of Dark or Elevation?


Been feuding for a couple of weeks. I've no idea why.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I feel like something big is going to happen in Archer vs Mox, and the result is going to be that Archer walks out with the IWGP US Title (maybe a surprise debut, or maybe the Elite interfere, or maybe Jake re-cements his heelishness with some sort of nefarious interference?). They need to have an outside company's belt flip on one of these shows at some point, otherwise all these NWA/AAA/IWGP defenses become completely pointless after a while.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Again, so many people caring about a card on paper.

Weekly is always and should always be used to further feuds and stories. Not to give you wrestling matches that are probably best served on a PPV.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MaseMan said:


> I feel like something big is going to happen in Archer vs Mox, and the result is going to be that Archer walks out with the IWGP US Title (maybe a surprise debut, or maybe the Elite interfere, or maybe Jake re-cements his heelishness with some sort of nefarious interference?). They need to have an outside company's belt flip on one of these shows at some point, otherwise all these NWA/AAA/IWGP defenses become completely pointless after a while.


if Suzuki interferes i will cream mah pants


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if Suzuki interferes i will cream mah pants


That would be amazing. Have their been any hints of that being a possibility?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> Been feuding for a couple of weeks. I've no idea why.


They should’ve done Butcher vs Orange Cassidy.

Monocle vs Sunglasses match. Who ever knocks their opponents eyewear off is declared the winner.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MaseMan said:


> That would be amazing. Have their been any hints of that being a possibility?


not really

but on instagram they chat and the other day Suziki sent him a suzuki-gun tracksuit, saying ‘you’ll always be part of us’

that sort of stuff


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MaseMan said:


> I feel like something big is going to happen in Archer vs Mox, and the result is going to be that Archer walks out with the IWGP US Title (maybe a surprise debut, or maybe the Elite interfere, or maybe Jake re-cements his heelishness with some sort of nefarious interference?). *They need to have an outside company's belt flip on one of these shows at some point*, otherwise all these NWA/AAA/IWGP defenses become completely pointless after a while.


Yep but it's not in the hands of AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FWIW, Suzuki isn't booked for upcoming NJPW shows and his latest appearance was at Korakuen Hall on Saturday.

But I wouldn't look too much into that since he is 53 and his schedule is less intense than it once was.

I'd mark if he appeared on Dynamite though. Suzuki vs. Mox II in America would kick ass. Their last match was only 1 1/2 years ago and was incredible.

I'd love to see Mox vs. Ishii in America too. Their match in the G1 several a couple of years ago was arguably Mox's best ever singles match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to night 2


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Darby Allin vs Wheeler Yuta added to the card for tomorrow too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417666507623047169


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I said they should add a match with smaller guys as most of the other matches look like they'll be slower paced. And this should be fun, akin to Sammy vs. Wheeler last week. They're really giving Yuta a chance to shine and Darby is so hot right now they're putting him on TV a lot.

They've also bumped the capacity tomorrow up to 6,200+ after selling around 5,500 tickets. So they are probably expecting some sales tomorrow. Last time they were in Garland, they drew 4,500 paid.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

MaseMan said:


> I feel like something big is going to happen in Archer vs Mox, and the result is going to be that Archer walks out with the IWGP US Title (maybe a surprise debut, or maybe the Elite interfere, or maybe Jake re-cements his heelishness with some sort of nefarious interference?). They need to have an outside company's belt flip on one of these shows at some point, otherwise all these NWA/AAA/IWGP defenses become completely pointless after a while.


i can see this.

someone, idk who, will cost Mox the belt seeting up his match at all out. he has no fued atm.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Always good to have a Darby match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You can't have a debut every week XD


Don’t tempt Cody rHHHodes with a good time…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I think Lance SHOULD take the title off Moxley, but I don’t expect it at all. Lance is a joke in AEW, and I said he was buried the minute they had him lose to Cody rHHHodes.

I’ve been proven right every step of the way since. He doesn’t have one goddamn meaningful win in the company, so why should they start now..?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> I think Lance SHOULD take the title off Moxley, but I don’t expect it at all. Lance is a joke in AEW, and I said he was buried the minute they had him lose to Cody rHHHodes.
> 
> I’ve been proven right every step of the way since. He doesn’t have one goddamn meaningful win in the company, so why should they start now..?


I wonder though if NJPW is booking this one, since it is their title, I assume they decide who holds it


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> I think Lance SHOULD take the title off Moxley, but I don’t expect it at all. Lance is a joke in AEW, and I said he was buried the minute they had him lose to Cody rHHHodes.
> 
> I’ve been proven right every step of the way since. He doesn’t have one goddamn meaningful win in the company, so why should they start now..?


I don’t see why Cody or Mox should lose to Archer. They’re both above him.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t see why Cody or Mox should lose to Archer. They’re both above him.


I agree with this. 

Cody has been horrible this past year but it isn't because he keeps winning. It's more because his storylines just suck so I don't even care who wins or who loses


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t see why Cody or Mox should lose to Archer. They’re both above him.


Because neither NEED that belt. If wrestling were all about who is “above”, then you’d have no new stars.

Vince, is that you?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> Because neither NEED that belt. If wrestling were all about who is “above”, then you’d have no new stars.
> 
> Vince, is that you?


Nah, there’s plenty of people that are worthy of beating them, but IN MY OPINION, Archer isn’t one of them. He’s good enough to be FTW Champ though 

And just because someone doesn’t “need” the belt - doesn’t mean they shouldn’t have it. If you’re the best, you’re the best.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417889607652421637
Little bit of development for Andrade vs Death Triangle planned for tonight.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

All in to see Black kick someone's face off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

🤔


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417924308240900100


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> 🤔
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417924308240900100


What if Penta and Fenix turn on PAC?? 😱


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

^^Fenix is cleared. We could be getting a setup for Fenix vs Andrade soon or maybe Fenix vs Pentagon. Last time Andrade said he had a surprise we never got one though lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

His surprise is hes learning english one word at a time......tonight his promo will consist of 3 coherent words instead of his usual 2 lmfao.


All jokes aside hope it has some substance this time around.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Get ready Britt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417969170571046915


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> 🤔
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417924308240900100


I had honestly forgotten about Andrade's "surprise" as it seems like week went by without it being acknowledged. Maybe he'll tease/start his own faction.



Prosper said:


> Get ready Britt.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417969170571046915


......I'm sorry were there words on that Tweet. I was ......distracted.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I had honestly forgotten about Andrade's "surprise" as it seems like week went by without it being acknowledged. Maybe he'll tease/start his own faction.
> 
> 
> 
> ......I'm sorry were there words on that Tweet. I was ......distracted.


Yeah Tay Conti is stupid hot .....good god


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> 897k


*Why the low guess this week? Do you doubt the DMD?!*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I feel a bit bad but I don’t know anything about Tay, is she good?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Get ready Britt.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417969170571046915


Sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not a fan of the card. Feels underwhelming. Hopefully they have a few surprises planned.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> I feel a bit bad but I don’t know anything about Tay, is she good?


Shes as good in ring as she is at taking smoking hot photos.

Really though she is one of the top girls in aew


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Why the low guess this week? Do you doubt the DMD?!*


Because the world and ratings are weird lol. As far as Brit you're a way big believer in her than me lol. I think she's good for the division, idk if she's "draw with Nyla" type draw though.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Shes as good in ring as she is at taking smoking hot photos.
> 
> Really though she is one of the top girls in aew


Haha, fair enough


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Because the world and ratings are weird lol. As far as Brit you're a way big believer in her than me lol. I think she's good for the division, idk if she's "draw with Nyla" type draw though.


*She drew a million in that shitty tag match with Vickie, so I have no doubt she can do it for a singles title match.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *She drew a million in that shitty tag match with Vickie, so I have no doubt she can do it for a singles title match.*


Most of the show had a million viewers tho lol. I'm not saying she's not a draw, just saying I think you're giving her extra sauce lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Most of the show had a million viewers tho lol. I'm not saying she's not a draw, just saying I think you're giving her extra sauce lol


*
But it GAINED viewers! We shall see Mr. Shepard! *


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Spears La Parka wants his nickname and gimmick back.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears has one of the coolest themes in AEW but had to come out to the generic Pinnacle theme 🤨


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Jericho's body looks so fucking bad and out of shape, how does he put those tights on and look in the mirror and not feel embarrassed by how he looks?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hot crowd tonight


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For those wondering Jericho chest look like that because of nerves damage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MJF is so great on commentary, no idea why Jericho is always chosen to guest commentate and not him.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Hey Spears La Parka wants his nickname and gimmick back.


No he doesn't lmao....he happily has allowed multiple guys to literally infringe his gimmick 🤣


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I cant take Spears seriously ever again after seeing him with tully blanchard on his panties


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Spears has a gimmick where he can land headhsots with a chair and he still isn't over. Lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No he doesn't lmao....he happily has allowed multiple guys to literally infringe his gimmick 🤣


Spears aint worthy of it though, i think La Parka would agree.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Spears has one of the coolest themes in AEW but had to come out to the generic Pinnacle theme 🤨


I'm a fan of allowing them to have their own music unless tagteaming then should be the stables/team music.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crowd loving Jericho


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho's feelin' it!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jericho's eating way too much these days. That beer belly isn't a good look but I guess if he's portraying an over the hill rock star he looks the part


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Spears has a gimmick where he can land headhsots with a chair and he still isn't over. Lol


I like him lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So much energy. Great start to the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jericho's eating way too much these days. That beer belly isn't a good look but I guess if he's portraying an over the hill rock star he looks the part


Well he's no longer a Rockstar he's now cosplaying as a biker gang member.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

MJF just called Aubrey a slow cunt lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol of course, headshot with a steel chair and his finisher and of course Jericho kicks out. Still not as bad as the leaping tombstone from the 2nd rope getting a kickout though but it did look stupid.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Why would Aubrey Edwards even care what Tully has to say? These ref spots where they completely turn their back to the action in the ring are really devoid of logic


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Match is pretty good Canadian on Canadian violence lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy with the save. He's mega over.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol of course, headshot with a steel chair and his finisher and of course Jericho kicks out.


Jericho has to win because he's gotta go thru like 4 guys


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol of course, headshot with a steel chair and his finisher and of course Jericho kicks out.


I'm all for Jericho beating Spears (and Jericho should beat Spears), but that's just dumb.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jericho has to win because he's gotta go thru like 4 guys


Yeah so don't book Spears to hit his finisher then, kicking out of the headshot would've been fine, but did he really need to kick out of his finisher directly after?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho really needs to bring back the Lion Tamer. He went from having the greatest Boston Crab variation ever to the worst.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

NICK GAGE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow seriously? glorifying this bum that robbed a bank? and actually using him robbing a bank as a way to build him up as a bad ass? seriously?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nick Gage in AEW not Impact?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Is there a no hit policy with tony blanchard cuz this is the second week he hasnt been hit lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NICK FUCKING GAGE!!!!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh God.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Ew who tf is this meth head? Gross


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

HOLY FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Did Nick Gage really do those things that MJF said? Sorry, but I've never, ever heard of him before.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Gage really did 5 years in prison for robbing a bank. I mean, pro wrestler is probably the only job he's not disqualified from so good for making a career out of it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Guy looks like a psychopath


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Who the fuck is Nick Gage?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh shit he’s got the pizza cutter of doom


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So just got back, I'm assuming they're doing a death match with the death match guy?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Did Nick Gage really do those things that MJF said? Sorry, but I've never heard of him before.


Yes, he's a degenerate bum.


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like a guy from the trailer park


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Who the fuck is that and why I need to care about him? Just a jobber for me


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They put this trash hole on Dynamite?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't think going to prison for robbing a bank is anything to brag about like if it's some accolade.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think a guy like Gage fit pretty well with the 5 labours thing

MJF doesn't want to face Jericho so putting Jericho in a no DQ with a deathmatch specialist is pretty smart


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan clearly does not give a single fuck. Lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reminds me of when Jericho pulled Jeff Cobb from the indies to face Mox. Now it's turnabout and Nick f'n Gage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice putting a known criminal on your tv show and bragging about him robbing a bank, real nice.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Damn cool swerve , was expecting Jericho to just have to go through the Pinnacle and MDK NICK GAGE comes out wow that's awesome.

I love how AEW gives the hardcores little treats like this kudos. Question is how far is Jericho gonna go against Gage in a no DQ match?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Guy looks like a psychopath


He pretty much is


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't think going to prison for robbing a bank is anything to brag about like if it's some accolade.


For heels it is. What is more heelish than robbing a bank?

Nick Gage could play a real life Nailz character


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Yet for some reason Nick Gage is some sort of hero of Indy hardcore wrestling/death matches. He is a cult favourite and has a devoted fan base. Like, rabid.

Think he’s one of Jon Moxley’s good friends?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Who the fuck is Nick Gage?


 I'm guessing some Indy guy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Nice putting a known criminal on your tv show and bragging about him robbing a bank, real nice.


They're playing off of his Dark Side of the Ring episode this is purely for the hardcores and its awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Did Nick Gage really do those things that MJF said? Sorry, but I've never, ever heard of him before.


Yeah he served time for bank robbery and accidentally stabbed David Arquette in a deathmatch. Lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks god it's not Nick Cage...JR would go nuts


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> Yet for some reason Nick Gage is some sort of hero of Indy hardcore wrestling/death matches. He is a cult favourite and has a devoted fan base. Like, rabid.
> 
> Think he’s one of Jon Moxley’s good friends?


Gage is also ranked 67 out of 500 wrestlers by PWI. He's a talent for sure.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Robbing a bank isn’t cool


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So is this gonna a one off appearance for Nick Gage?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't think going to prison for robbing a bank is anything to brag about like if it's some accolade.


Exactly, as if that makes him some tough bad ass. No that makes him a scumbag loser, threatening innocent people cause he wanted some cash.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They're playing off of his Dark Side of the Ring episode this is purely for the hardcores and its awesome.


Yeah I don't know why anyoone wouldn't love this. If you want watered down safe pc bullshit go watch WWE.

AEW has a punk rock anything goes feel right now and I love it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry but I'm not interested in them wasting TV time on Nick Gage. Stop signing more people and just use the guys you have.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I've said it before but the mixing in this theme is terrible. The vocals are WAY too loud.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Sorry but I'm not interested in them wasting TV time on Nick Gage. Stop signing more people and just use the guys you have.


He's not signed


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Everyone talking about how he robbed a bank but MJF said he stabbed someone in the jugular and no fucks given about that lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah I don't know why anyoone wouldn't love this. If you want watered down safe pc bullshit go watch WWE.
> 
> AEW has a punk rock anything goes feel right now and I love it.


You can't be both super woke progressive and punk rock outlaw badass


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

AEW needs to book for more than just the ‘hardcores’. However good the ratings have been recently, TNT/Turner is a corporate entity. They will want more eventually, and people like Nick Gage and the gratuitous violent he may bring won’t greatly help in that.

In my humble opinion.

Edit: And I know it’s likely a one-off, but all it takes is one person unfamiliar with his story to pick up on the fact what MJF said wasn’t a gimmick and it could paint a negative picture, and complain, bring negative publicity, etc


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> Everyone talking about how he robbed a bank but MJF said he stabbed someone in the jugular and no fucks given about that lol


Yes this too ffs that’s not cool either?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

2 fucks I don't care about. Lets keep this match under 5 minutes. 🙏🏾


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> He's not signed


Roster is bloated though. Every talent counts at this point. Why use 2 hours of your weekly TV time on him instead developing the talent that is already there.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Roster is bloated though. Every talent counts at this point. Why use 2 hours of your weekly TV time on him instead developing the talent that is already there.


He fit pretty well with the stipulation


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh jesus Gallows is getting a singles match? fuck me...lol why in the fuck would you book this guy to wrestle a singles match? he can barely get through a tag team match.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> So is this gonna a one off appearance for Nick Gage?


Most likely

Hes a deathmatch guy not much room for a limited dude like that hes modern day new jack but good at what he does. Hes perfect for a surprise opponent in a no DQ match but I wouldn't want to see him wrestle singles week to week lol.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I guess AEW is gonna alter the mood lighting on the crowd like the old RAW set used to do in 97-99 now. It was orange, now it's a deep purple.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Roster is bloated though. Every talent counts at this point. Why use 2 hours of your weekly TV time on him instead developing the talent that is already there.


Who cares? Its a one off match. I love that AEW can pull ostunts like this. This is a product for the fans of PRO WRESTLING.


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Impact finally got a mention. How nice


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Roster is bloated though. Every talent counts at this point. Why use 2 hours of your weekly TV time on him instead developing the talent that is already there.


Who would you rather have Jericho fight? He's already fought all the Pinnacle guys a million times. This is something new and different. I'd much rather bring in Nick Gage who lot of fans are familiar with than like some Japanese guy that is there for a week and gone. 

Given the popularity of Dark Side of the Ring, Gage may be signed long term if his match does a big number.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Everyone talking about how he robbed a bank but MJF said he stabbed someone in the jugular and no fucks given about that lol


Well that was an accident in one of his garbage matches, he truly meant to rob that bank and threaten peoples life's though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

kennykiller12 said:


> I guess AEW is gonna alter the mood lighting on the crowd like the old RAW set used to do in 97-99 now. It was orange, now it's a deep purple.


That purple lighting looks really good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Gage will be a one-shot most likely like Cobb and Warhorse were. The indies are his domain, he's like the Onita of the U.S. indies with his rabid following. His style wouldn't work in a big league regularly because he's super-hardcore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Elite Hunter? lol ffs he can't even defeat one of the lowest grunts of the group. That gimmick should be dead after losing to fucking Doc Gallows lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Frankie, all that elite hunting and in the end he gets clobbered.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Is there something about the circumstances that I’m missing? 😂 Stabbing someone and robbing a bank is serious where I come from 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, expected Frankie to win that. He clearly needs some backup.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Omega looking like a complete dick lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Im fucking loving Kenny with that stash lmfao cracks me up. Dude looks like a legit porno star lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Well that was an accident in one of his garbage matches, he truly meant to rob that bank and threaten peoples life's though.


Thanks letting me know, I just had never heard of Nick Gage before tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is AEW today, Dallas? Same city Raw this week???


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hangman going to come out in a second


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Time for Dork Order


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheFiend666 said:


> Im fucking loving Kenny with that stash lmfao cracks me up. Dude looks like a legit porno star lmao


He looks like a low budget porn star LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Took you long enough


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Kenny forget his line


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So he's still a drunk? LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny Bah Gahd Omega haha I love it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> He looks like a low budget porn star LOL


From the 80's lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What the fuck? Kenny couldn't even do his promo right. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Dork Order is going to get the big savior booking? SMH


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman’s got a fat drink lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How long till Dork Order run out?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Adam Page


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look that army of nameless generic looking jobbers!!!

Those fucking scrubs would be 24/7 title chasers on Raw, thats exactly where they belong. Tired of them being treated like stars or some serous group..


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here we go again...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't wait for Daniel Bryan to join the Dark Order next


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Serious question, why is Dork Order getting a bigger push than Hangman Page? Notice these geeks come out at the end to get the spotlight.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

same old shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They've fucked up Page. There's still hope for others.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I really think Page is going to win the title. Mainly bc Omega can feud with Bryan or Punk which doesn't need a title to feel important


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Hook do anything besides stand there chewing gum and trying to look like a bad ass?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> He looks like a low budget porn star LOL


lmao it def works with him being a heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cage fucking sucks as a face. Horrible booking choice.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That backstage announcer needs more TV time. She's smokin!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So second week in a fucking row this guy takes on another babyface? WTF, more irrational booking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the fuck is Wheeler Yuta and why is Orange Cassidy accompanying him?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Adam Page will be just fine, he's over as fuck. The people that are saying that he's being messed up are just overreacting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jr caught himself, good shit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok Brian Cage shouldn't talk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck me JR has nearly said WWE again ffs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Watching these jobbers use the stunner makes me SICK.*


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

The first hour fucking sucks so far


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There's no logic in AEW's face vs heel booking. They do too many face vs face matches.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Mr. Subway Pants, and he's once again taking on a face. Weird.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wheeler Yuta is a really good looking, handsome guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

izhack111 said:


> The first hour fucking sucks so far


So far it's been complete shit. I will admit Raw has definitely done better so far. And that's because Raw usually is piss poor.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Darby vs Daniel Bryan will be must see TV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why is sting STILL hanging around with Darby? why? is that the best they can do with him make him Darby's manager?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hikuleo at ringside.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I suspect there is a reason/logic to Jimmy/Wheeler Yuta facing babyfaces.

Or am I giving too much credit?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Biz Cliz in the HOUSE!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DARBY TIME!!!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Again i ask why is Orange accompanying Wheeler Yuta? is there any rhyme or reason to this shit?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

YAWN IS THIS ELEVATION.?? BORING ASS SHOW. FEEL.BAD FOR FANS WHO BOUGHT THIS SHIT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yuta looks like a young Katsuyori Shibata


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why is sting STILL hanging around with Darby? why? is that the best they can do with him make him Darby's manager?


What do you think 62 year old Sting should be doing?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Who the fuck is Wheeler Yuta and why is Orange Cassidy accompanying him?


JR just mentioned it. But there's no sense here when he's supposed to be a babyface taking on another one. Typical AEW Khan booking.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I'll get around to playing Final Fantasy XIV Online sometime.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That was awesome 😂😂😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Again i ask why is Orange accompanying Wheeler Yuta? is there any rhyme or reason to this shit?


Apparently Wheeler is a student of Trent?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Those kicks are so damn vicious. OC and Sting in a blood bath.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Can't believe the crowd is into that lol sting/oc spot


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Sting lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Damn, I wanted Tama Tonga on AEW television. Hopefully his brother is just the beginning.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting and OC creating a new meme 🤣


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they just aint gonna acknowledge Slammiversary at all? lol Jay White confronted Omega and they're not even gonna mention it happened? they truly give no fucks about Impact do they? lol Impact gets nothing in return with this partnership, no advertisement or anything on AEW. Its as if Kenny's feuds over on Impact aren't even happening.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Watching these jobbers use the stunner makes me SICK.*


This show has been boring as fuck. Hopefully hour 2 picks up.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Yuta must only be here a month bc jobbing 2 straight weeks on Dynamite doens't make much sense otherwise


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol that was pretty funny


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Can’t wait for the invasion


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting doing comedy with Cassidy!!!! I fucking love it!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418008887123456006


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's pretty amusing that they received a big rating last week and their response is to half ass hour 1 today


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was awesome haha


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Why Darby get pissed sting was doing that with Cassidy? lol weird


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Can’t wait for the invasion


And with Jay White coming to Impact and confronting Kenny...it's beginning to get very interesting indeed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> What do you think 62 year old Sting should be doing?


Something better than hanging out with a 90 pound emo skateboarder being his cheerleader. He's proven he can still go in the ring to an extent, give him some kind of feud and match at a ppv with someone.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> It's pretty amusing that they received a big rating last week and their response is to half ass hour 1 today


yeah its night and day compared to last week


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why does Archer matter. He is a big jobber. This show has been a major disappointment. Is Tony asleep? Wtf


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

First time I enjoyed OC in a solid year +


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they brought in the indy outlaw darling Nick Cage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> JR just mentioned it. But there's no sense here when he's supposed to be a babyface taking on another one. Typical AEW Khan booking.


*It's just to get some big names on TV, and I'm not even mad about this. It promotes New Japan and keeps Darby over. Win/Win.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Why does Archer matter. He is a big jobber. This show has been a major disappointment. Is Tony asleep? Wtf


He shouldn't be though, he's very good in the ring for a big man and has a fantastic look with some decent mic skills. 

He should pick up the upset imo


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

After Brit beats Nyla, Thunder Rosa needs to come out and beat the shit out of her. Rosa would be super over in Texas


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Nyla Rose is just gross and i hate we have to see her next lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hikuleo along with Kenta and company to interrupt the main event?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer vs Mox headlines in Archer's home state. Hmm, could it be...


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

CaN Aew fire Rick knox and hire Mike Chioda


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> After Brit beats Nyla, Thunder Rosa needs to come out and beat the shit out of her. Rosa would be super over in Texas


Rosa debuted on Slammiversary, pretty sure she'll be mainly on there going forward unless that was a one off appearance? i'm not sure..


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If Archer loses this one he's dead. He'd be like Snitsky, Kozlov, Ezekiel Jackson, and all those other monsters that WWE pushed that were irrelevant and fell down the card after they lost their first few big matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheFiend666 said:


> Why Darby get pissed sting was doing that with Cassidy? lol weird


Because in this example of backasswords booking, Darby is the mature one.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> If Archer loses this one he's dead. He'd be like Snitsky, Kozlov, Ezekiel Jackson, and all those other monsters that WWE pushed that were irrelevant and fell down the card after they lost their first few big matches.


Yeah Archer has lost every big match he's had, if he loses this how can anyone take him serious as a threat again?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Archer should represent NJPW in AEW. Have Archer win with NJPW help.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Something better than hanging out with a 90 pound emo skateboarder being his cheerleader. He's proven he can still go in the ring to an extent, give him some kind of feud and match at a ppv with someone.


Darby is one of the best things in Professional Wrestling at the moment, despite his lack of size. He's also extremely quick and athletic and may very well take the most dangerous bumps in any major professional wrestling organization at the moment on top of proving to be a solid draw. 

I wouldn't be opposed to a tag team title run in the short term.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally the 1st okay match of the night, took about an hour.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britt bout to put in work.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Nutri system hacked TNT lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Daisy Dukes on Rebel...I like it!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rebel back on crutches. Ouch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Nyla get jobber entrance? LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck rebel in those Daisy Duke shorts


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Britt's music is really missing a drill sound.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Britt has gotten significantly hotter since she's packed on some weight.

Wasn't really into her before then, she's definitely in my top 3-5 now.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business has just picked.

Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. is here.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

A "16 minute time limit"....lol seems short for a championship match


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hour 1 = 2/10


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rebel crippled ass coming out to support the champ.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

They keep showing tama tongas brother guaranteed he attacks or shows up during main event......or jay white.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

RAW way better. What a shame


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Rebel crippled ass coming out to support the champ.


Still looking good too


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Britt has gotten significantly hotter since she's packed on some weight.
> 
> Wasn't really into her before then, she's definitely in my top 3-5 now.


I'm starting a pregnancy rumor since she's a woman gaining weight


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I love how critics love or hate a show … there is no “ok” or “pretty good”. Haha


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

KrysRaw1 said:


> RAW way better. What a shame


No. RAW is 3 hours of torture.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Heel vs Heel? Good shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I'm starting a pregnancy rumor since she's a woman gaining weight


That would a be a huge heel move by Cole taking Britt off AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rebel is an absolute smokeshow


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really hope this is a one off, tired of Nyla Rose being on TV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KrysRaw1 said:


> RAW way better. What a shame


Love the E, but Raw wasn't good enough to be way better than this so fair inoffensive episode lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So heel vs heel again


PavelGaborik said:


> Britt has gotten significantly hotter since she's packed on some weight.
> 
> Wasn't really into her before then, she's definitely in my top 3-5 now.


that ass has gotten nicer


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

What does AEW see in Nyla? I don't understand why anyone would want to watch her wrestle or on the mic


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do like the 5 Nyla Rose fans trying to duel the Britt fans LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'm starting a pregnancy rumor since she's a woman gaining weight


I'd certainly be willing to help make that rumor come to fruition.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No. RAW is 3 hours of torture.


Most of the time yeah, but last Monday was really good, much better than what AEW has done tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> That would a be a huge heel move by Cole taking Britt off AEW.


HHH paid him to tamper with her birth control lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> What does AEW see in Nyla? I don't understand why anyone would want to watch her wrestle or on the mic


She's big so it makes beating her look impressive for champions


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol picture in picture commercial breaks for a womens title match tells me AEW really don't give a shit about the womens title lol, at least not when Britt and Nyla are feuding over it


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> So heel vs heel again
> 
> that ass has gotten nicer


A little meat all around doesn't hurt but the ass has definitely noticably improved.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KrysRaw1 said:


> RAW way better. What a shame


Well this first hour has been awful but this match least is somewhat interesting. Problem with Raw is too many damn re-matches.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't like this move Nyla does, when she puts her opponent on the ropes and like jumps or pounces on them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Massive reaction for Britt Baker.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BTW, is Miro not cleared to travel or something? Seems weird hes at none of these shows and won't be back til their back in Jacksonville.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> A little meat all around doesn't hurt but the ass has definitely noticably improved.


Yep, she looks great and is great on the mic. Should be the company #1 female for a while.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

KrysRaw1 said:


> RAW way better. What a shame


Thanks for your input KrysRaw1


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Britt is done being a heel, so this is not heel vs heel IMO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NamelessJobber said:


> I don't like this move Nyla does, when she puts her opponent on the ropes and like jumps or pounces on them.


Thats the best move she got in her arsenal. Lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, she looks great and is great on the mic. Should be the company #1 female for a while.


She's my favorite current female wrestler period overall. 


Though Alexa is still my #1 looker


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Well this first hour has been awful but this match least is somewhat interesting. Problem with Raw is too many damn re-matches.


Main Roster in general lol, it's like they think fans forget feuds if they don't run the match 4 times before the PPV


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NamelessJobber said:


> I don't like this move Nyla does, when she puts her opponent on the ropes and like jumps or pounces on them.


I actually love the move despite it being clunky lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

God this is dull. Britt can't carry a match and Nyla sucks. Please get Thunder, Serena, Tay, Shida and Riho back on Dynamite.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I know I'm a simple man but I really only like watching women if they are attractive, and even both are attractive lot of the time it sucks. This match is doing nothing for me


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ref pissed the crowd off lol


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I actually love the move despite it being clunky lol


Maybe that's the problem with it, that awkward clunkyness.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> She's my favorite current female wrestler period overall.
> 
> 
> Though Alexa is still my #1 looker


Alexa is hot as fuck too lol. I just dont like her magic gimmick. haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> God this is dull. Britt can't carry a match and Nyla sucks. Please get Thunder, Serena, Tay, Shida and Riho back on Dynamite.


Best match so far of the night 🧐 🧐 🧐 🧐


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can we get more shots of Rebel outside the ring in those shorts? that would be much better than watching this match.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Britt is my favourite thing in wrestling atm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Can we get more shots of Rebel outside the ring in those shorts? that would be much better than watching this match.


I agree. She's looking fine lately.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Alexa is hot as fuck too lol. I just dont like her magic gimmick. haha


No it's fucking stupid and takes away from her hotness as well. Bring back the Goddess gimmick and I'll tune into RAW just for her


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DaveRA said:


> Britt is my favourite thing in wrestling atm


She's one of my top faves in AEW.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s picking up now


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Best match so far of the night 🧐 🧐 🧐 🧐


*2nd worst. Jericho vs Spears killed this and Darby vs Yuta at least looked professional. This has been slow and sloppy.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not sure why some of you are complaining about the show. Not perfect but great energy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These two have fought before, right?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nyla is absolutely awful. Been gassed since the 2 minute mark now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can we get more shots of Rebel outside the ring in those shorts? that would be much better than watching this match.


*Rebel's cleavage is more interesting to me than the shorts 🤷*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Match is sloppy as fuck


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The only thing that could save this match is Britt knocking out her teeth


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> *2nd worst. Jericho vs Spears killed this and Darby vs Yuta at *least looked professional*. This has been slow and sloppy.


I mean in fairness this doesn't have two people fake kicking each other on the outside on the obvious cam view LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Their tourney match was much better than this one.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

What is Nyla doing?!! She’s barely kicking out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans loving this match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Not sure why some of you are complaining about the show. Not perfect but great energy.


So is your thing now that you hate complaining lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

This is not as good as the first Dr. Baker D.M.D. vs Nyla match but better than both Nyla vs Riho matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please don't tell me this is going to a draw...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol this match is so stupid. Just end it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Nyla a dumb ass? why would she want the ref to think Britt hit her with the belt? she would get DQ'ed and she wouldn't win the belt.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

This show has been pretty awful so far. Why do they always do this after a great show the week before


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Zack Ryder posted this on Twitter:









lol @ Naito telling Jericho to pull up. I'd love to see that feud.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> What is Nyla doing?!! She’s barely kicking out


Completely out of shape. God awful competitor pushed for God knows what reason...unless they're just pushing being "woke"


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> These two have fought before, right?


Yes. Unfortunately Nyla won that one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk why I hate wrestling press conferences


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This press conference looks legit good.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was a complete dud. Bad match, and then no heat on Brit to set up her next feud either.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Okay now let's build a challenger we actually give a fuck about, Tony. 😤


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nyla really doesn't need to compete for the title again. Maybe waaaay down the line, but no more please.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t blame Britt for that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This matchup will be fucking good. I cant wait for this tag match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow making Nyla tap is huge for Britt, right after making Shida tap too. That was a nice final 3 minutes but the match itself was kinda sloppy.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This match will be easy 4 stars+


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy ending


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man I’ve been waiting for FTR vs Santana and Ortiz 2v2 for a while can’t wait


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well.....that escalated quick LMFAO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean the picture part was kinda goofy when Ftr guy 1 immediately acknowledged both teams grew up poor.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt has everything presentation wise but putting her against the likes of Nyla just exposes her weaknesses. I'd rather see Britt just face Thunder Rosa and Serena for the next 6 months.

But holy shit, FTR vs PnP next week!


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

I love Santana and Ortiz. I hope they're the ones to take down the bucks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god up next Andrade attempts to speak some broken English, yay...Why do they keep having this guy talk? lol he can't fucking talk at all, he needs subtitles on the screen even when he's speaking English ffs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Andrade with 'another surprise?' YAWN LOL


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Well I thought it was an awesome match … each to their own


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Britt has everything presentation wise but putting her against the likes of Nyla just exposes her weaknesses. I'd rather see Britt just face Thunder Rosa and Serena for the next 6 months.
> 
> But holy shit, FTR vs PnP next week!


How about this rule:

Attractive women vs fat women should never be put together.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh god up next Andrade attempts to speak some broken English, yay...


What will be more funny is seeing Tony Shiavonie lip reading his broken english! 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Santana was giving a passionate promo and Dax was like fuck all of that. 😂🤣😂

That whole segment came off clunky and probably was edited due to time constraints.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Andrade been nothing but a dud so far lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DaveRA said:


> Well I thought it was an awesome match … each to their own


I agree match of the night Britt vs Nyla. The rest of the show was pretty awful. The Jericho match was so so i suppose.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was Britt's worst match ever (outside of Tooth N Nail), but it doesn't matter, she's over as fuck.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Santana was giving a passionate promo and Dax was like fuck all of that. [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23]
> 
> That whole segment came off clunky and probably was edited due to time constraints.


I just don't get the point of the pictures, when it was immediately said that everybody in the room came from nothing lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes Tony and his lip reading symphany


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh god up next Andrade attempts to speak some broken English, yay...Why do they keep having this guy talk? lol he can't fucking talk at all, he needs subtitles on the screen even when he's speaking English ffs.


Maybe it’s a tribute to Honey boo boo


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That was Britt's worst match ever (outside of Tooth N Nail), but it doesn't matter, she's over as fuck.*


Hard to carry Nyla. Completely out of shape mess


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Andrade's music starts finally right to the point. Reminds me of ALBERRTTTOO DEL RIOS


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheFiend666 said:


> Andrade been nothing but a dud so far lol


Hopefully it picks up for him when he gets his feud going


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't get the point of the pictures, when it was immediately said that everybody in the room came from nothing lol.


*On that note, enjoy this last hour of bullshit. They got my faves in and out quickly.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can AEW hire Ricardo Rodriguez to announce for Andrade? LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A guy with no tongue can speak better English than Andrade can. God i've never seen a Mexican wrestler have such bad broken English in a wrestling company, is this guy just lazy and refuses to learn how to speak the language properly?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how he just takes poor Tony's mic LMFAO


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Vickie with Andrade again. Hopefully that's permanent. Did Salina de la Renta sign with WWE yet?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Andrade's theme sounds like a Dropkick Murphy's song


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *On that note, enjoy this last hour of bullshit. *


Moxley match should be good and OC shenanigans are up my alley. So yeah I probably will lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who is this Mexican Todd Grisham with Andrade?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chavo? Okay nice


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chavo!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So Chavo is the translator now? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice...Okay good call finally someone who can talk both languages LMFAO!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ooooooo Chavo


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

FTR are the faces to me in this feud tbhq


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Andrade on Y


TheFiend666 said:


> Andrade been nothing but a dud so far lol


I don't know what anyone was expecting tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Moxley match should be good and OC shenanigans are up my alley. So yeah I probably will lol


*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414388415760580608*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I want an Andrade vs Naito match so badly.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chavo LOL I can dig it..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chavo damn it’s been a minute lol, he would be a great mouthpiece


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chavo? I approve!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chavo is way over in texas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Smart town to bring in Chavo, but lol at this being the surprise.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW has more people on payroll than WCW did in 1998.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I was hoping for Salina de la Renta but Chavo works


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

much better choice than vickie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Man promos in AEW can never get completed! LOL


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Great to see Chavo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> AEW has more people on payroll than WCW did in 1998.


And they just signed Bryan 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If it's it's not white, it's not right. - Kerwin White


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't ever remember anybody lauding Chavo for being a speaker, so saying this is a good call is funny lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Look at Alex lmaoooooo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCK YES THEYRE BACK TOGETHER LETSSS GOOOOOOO


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chavo's been getting other luchadores over for 25 years. Good fit IMO


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

How good is pac … AEW really has some legit wrestlers


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Andrade needs to never cut a promo again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> AEW has more people on payroll than WCW did in 1998.


Yeah its getting ridiculous, every week some new wrestler or legend shows up. They need to slow the fuck down with signing so many people.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I don't ever remember anybody lauding Chavo for being a speaker, so saying this is a good call is funny lol


Chavo has always been exceptional on the mic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if Fenix turns and joins Andrade? LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade vs any member of Death Triangle sounds good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Chavo's been getting other luchadores over for 25 years. Good fit IMO


Like who? Eddie had to get him over lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Where the fuck is
> 
> Yeah its getting ridiculous, every week some new wrestler or legend shows up. They need to slow the fuck down with signing so many people.


Their roster is fucking gigantic now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC is the GOAT


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry, but I am never, ever going to get or give a fuck about wrestlers who can barely speak a fucking word of English.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I was hoping for Salina de la Renta but Chavo works


Me too! She's the best female manager in the business and it's not close. 

Andrade just like f it I'm going with spanish


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Speak English or let Chavo do it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He’s trying to steal PAC’s Mexicans lol this should be a good angle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Chavo has always been exceptional on the mic.


No need to cap, this is the first time I've ever seen somebody say Chavo was an exceptional mic worker. I've never seen anybody even name a classic Chavo promo.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fucking Chavo stands out as a promo in 2021. The 90s were stacked, man.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wee Pac One Language!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PAC is so great. What an underutilized talent. Great on the mic and great worker


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I don't ever remember anybody lauding Chavo for being a speaker, so saying this is a good call is funny lol


Alex the manager should have been the manager LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is borderline racist to the GOAT PAC lmao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> No need to cap, this is the first time I've ever seen somebody say Chavo was an exceptional mic worker. I've never seen anybody even name a classic Chavo promo.


His promos have always been good. His heel turn vs Rey Mysterio with Vickie Guerrero was great.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is too clunky of a segment with the language barriors


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Latin turf wars featuring Pac


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Custody of the Latin Community Ladder Match


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bad segment


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That went 15 minutes and accomplished what?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3venflow said:


> No Vickie with Andrade again. Hopefully that's permanent. Did Salina de la Renta sign with WWE yet?


Damn, she would have been PERFECT for Andrade.

This segment has gone on for too long. Best part if the whole promo was "Lookie! Lookie! Lookie!" 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Next week's show looks pretty bad. Nothing interesting other than Jericho vs Nick Gage


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Not an OC fan, but will keep an open mind


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I guess Andrade beats Fenix and Penta then takes on PAC in Queens or Chicago? Andrade has no allies for tags unless Chavo laces up the boots (he worked GCW Bloodsport recently).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Next week's show looks pretty bad. Nothing interesting other than Jericho vs Nick Gage


FTR vs Santana/Ortiz?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is one of the worst AEW show ever


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> His promos have always been good. His heel turn vs Rey Mysterio with Vickie Guerrero was great.


Oh he can work, but again saying he's an exceptional promo is some serious revisionist history. I'll put it like this like Rey and Jeff Hardy, Chavo will never be remembered for his promos.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This company never keeps their foot on the gas. All that momentum from last week and this week has been a total unorganized shit show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Next week's show looks pretty bad. Nothing interesting other than Jericho vs Nick Gage


I dont even find Jericho vs Gage interesting, may skip that match completely. They should take that to Impact wrestling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Next week's show looks pretty bad. Nothing interesting other than Jericho vs Nick Gage


FTR vs Santana and Ortiz looks good


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Very 98 WCW Thunder-y sans bullshit finishes episode of Dynamite so far.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Get Christian away from Jurassic Express and HFO please


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Isn't Andrade supposed to be a heel though? Chavo is way too friendly and diplomatic to be his manager if he's going to be a heel. But I don't think he's a face though, certainly not against Pac and death triangle


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Oh he can work, but again saying he's an exceptional promo is some serious revisionist history. I'll put it like this like Rey and Jeff Hardy, Chavo will never be remembered for his promos.


I liked this though LOL


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't want to watch Pac or Penta laying down for Andrade!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Isn't Andrade supposed to be a heel though? Chavo is way too friendly and diplomatic to be his manager if he's going to be a heel. But I don't think he's a face though, certainly not against Pac and death triangle


Chavo can be a good heel, weasle type. I prefer Chavo as manager for Andrade than Vickie. Least its an upgrade. Have Vickie focus on her group that never happened the Vixens lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Andrade promo popped up on Twitter with the Chavo announcement. Holy s*** he's horrible and Vince lost absolutely nothing by firing him.*


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Came here curious to see what people were saying, checking out again. This has been an epic show, and I struggle to understand why so many spend so much energy trying to find every little fault in every little segment. If you just chill out, relax, be in the moment, and enjoy each segment for what it is, you'll find wrestling a hell of a lot more entertaining.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Oh he can work, but again saying he's an exceptional promo is some serious revisionist history. I'll put it like this like Rey and Jeff Hardy, Chavo will never be remembered for his promos.


Chavo is considerably better on the mic than those two. And sure you can't really point out an amazing promo from Chavo but all is talking work has been generally good. Ok maybe not exceptional but he's definitely a good, underrated talker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornette said last week anytime Marvez is around, watch out from behind! LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The bunny is fine as fuck. I bet that girl uses that tongue piercing well LOL


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the Bunny.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is the Butcher hurt or something? Only interesting part of that team.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Oh he can work, but again saying he's an exceptional promo is some serious revisionist history. I'll put it like this like Rey and Jeff Hardy, Chavo will never be remembered for his promos.


Rey and Jeff don't belong with Chavo cause they were better than him.

Most of Jeff's better promos happened in TNA. Like when he said he wasn't gonna give anything to anyone anymore except concussions. Lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd argue that Allie is the hottest female over age 35 in the entire business.. Mickie James is close, but I'd give Allie the edge


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That went 15 minutes and accomplished what?


It shows that Death Triangle is back together, showed that Fenix is cleared, presented Chavo as a mouthpiece for Almas, gives PAC promo time, and sets up the story of Andrade trying recruit the Lucha Bros. It accomplished a lot actually.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The Andrade promo popped up on Twitter with the Chavo announcement. Holy s*** he's horrible and Vince lost absolutely nothing by firing him.*


Andrade is never going to be known for his ability to cut promos in his second language. 

He's one of the best in-ring workers in the world and has a fantastic look. Loads and loads of potential as long as they don't keep making him talk too much.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall this show has been a dud. Match-wise boring except Britt vs Nyla.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

The bunny sexy asf!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TheHidden01 said:


> Came here curious to see what people were saying, checking out again. This has been an epic show, and I struggle to understand why so many spend so much energy trying to find every little fault in every little segment. If you just chill out, relax, be in the moment, and enjoy each segment for what it is, you'll find wrestling a hell of a lot more entertaining.



If you think this has been an epic episode of wrestling TV you need professional evaluation. All due respect.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> I'd argue that Allie is the hottest female over age 35 in the entire business.. Mickie James is close, but I'd give Allie the edge


Her nudes were honestly pretty bad. She's got a really plastic, meh body. Reba is hotter.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

How good would a blade upset be …


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I have no idea why AEW packs a house like this with fans hoping to see good matchups...and then produces these kinds of matches. Stuff like that may turn them off from returning.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Trophies said:


> Is the Butcher hurt or something? Only interesting part of that team.


Is he not on tour with his band?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> It shows that Death Triangle is back together, showed that Fenix is cleared, presented Chavo as a mouthpiece for Almas, gives PAC promo time, and sets up the story of Andrade trying recruit the Lucha Bros. It accomplished a lot actually.


You could have done that in half the time that took and been more effective. Probably doesn't help none of them can speak English and keep going back and forth between it and Spanish. The crowd even started chanting "lookie" mockingly at Andrade at the end making fun if his english.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Chavo is considerably better on the mic than those two. And sure you can't really point out an amazing promo from Chavo but all is talking work has been generally good. Ok maybe not exceptional but he's definitely a good, underrated talker.


 I'm not saying keep him off a mic for himself. But someone doing the speaking for somebody else should be like great great at it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Butcher has been injured but is ready to return. Wouldn't surprise me if he shows up tonight even.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So hour 2 is almost over. I stand with Raw was far better than AEW this week. Easy. No contest


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That looked like a fucked up bump, or an amazing sell job


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kennykiller12 said:


> Rey and Jeff don't belong with Chavo cause they were better than him.
> 
> Most of Jeff's better promos happened in TNA. Like when he said he wasn't gonna give anything to anyone anymore except concussions. Lol


I liked Jeff's weirdo promo style he gained in 2008 onward. More so just saying none of those guys are bad talkers, just they aren't somebody I think most would point to for manager material


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That high spot was the coolest thing the Blade has done in like a year. Lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> I'd argue that Allie is the hottest female over age 35 in the entire business.. Mickie James is close, but I'd give Allie the edge


If you're talking about Allie the Bunny she's 33.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Chavo is considerably better on the mic than those two. And sure you can't really point out an amazing promo from Chavo but all is talking work has been generally good. Ok maybe not exceptional but he's definitely a good, underrated talker.


Chavo is good on the mic. Not sure why people say he isn't? I mean he's not the best but he speaks clear, speaks loud enough, brings enough passion, has a reputation plus background, etc...He would be a good weasle heel. Maybe not the best manager but i'll take him over Vickie easily and others.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheHidden01 said:


> Came here curious to see what people were saying, checking out again. This has been an epic show, and I struggle to understand why so many spend so much energy trying to find every little fault in every little segment. If you just chill out, relax, be in the moment, and enjoy each segment for what it is, you'll find wrestling a hell of a lot more entertaining.


Words matter lol, it's been a fine episode of Dynamite. But epic, cut the shit lol. You can be positive without declaring something is the best shit ever.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> If you're talking about Allie the Bunny she's 33.


I think she's lying about her age. Because if that's true like her wikipedia says, it means she started wrestling when she was 17


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Statlander's ass is nice


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade should just utter the Tranquilo catchphrase and let (a more heelish) Chavo do the rest. Andrade is an elite worker at his best.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I have no idea why AEW packs a house like this with fans hoping to see good matchups...and then produces these kinds of matches. Stuff like that may turn them off from returning.


They announce the cards before the show



RainmakerV2 said:


> You could have done that in half the time that took and been more effective. Probably doesn't help none of them can speak English and keep going back and forth between it and Spanish. The crowd even started chanting "lookie" mockingly at Andrade at the end making fun if his english.


They wanted to give everyone some quick lines I thought it was fine


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


holy fuck thats crazy risky. some inches more and that could have fucked his neck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God bless Andrade for trying, but holy shit he's got a *long* way to go with his English. Bringing Chavo in as his mouthpiece was definitely a step in the right direction.

And I'm probably very late to the party, but I absolutely love that Cassidy has "Where Is My Mind?" by The Pixies as his theme. :]


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Corkscrew tombstone lol it's so goofy I can't help but give it a thumbs up


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Archer/Mox are going to need to deliver a Brit/Rosa type match to make this show feel anything other than a throwaway show


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

OMG that spot was so dumb. How didnt cassidy see her lmao

God this episode is dog shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Andrade should just utter the Tranquilo catchphrase and let (a more heelish) Chavo do the rest. Andrade is an elite worker at his best.


He should come each time in the ring..first words.."Tranquilo...listen to me"...then before saying more just give the mic , Chavo talks and does the rest and then Andrade says Yes i agree" LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tombstones are a casual mid match high spot now, lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Archer/Mox are going to need to deliver a Brit/Rosa type match to make this show feel anything other than a throwaway show


This was crap on paper and i expected it to be good but ended up being crap on TV.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

AEW have made a tombstone a weak move lol


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This spot didn't end the match lolwtf


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WTF was that a botch? Did he just hide the brass knuckles in front of the cam LMAO


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is better than Britt vs Nyla imo. At least the spots are clean and match has a flow to it.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Orange punch … no


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Tombstones are a casual mid match high spot now, lmao


To be fair, Taker has a foot and 100 lbs on Blade and also that was a super safe looking tombstone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marvez is interviewing, someone will attack now i bet LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho pretending the pain maker is a different Jericho lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Painmaker


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Painmaker Jericho!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> To be fair, Taker has a foot and 100 lbs on Blade and also that was a super safe looking tombstone


Kane is maybe the safest at it. But yeah, I get your point.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol Jericho cos-playing a new character next week haha


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no Black today or Cody?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Gotta think that TK announcement will be either DB or Punk. He wouldn't be there to just announce an event


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Im sorry but that was cringe lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody's impatience is showing lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Malakai is gonna beat Cody before he does the TBS show. The timing confirms it IMO.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody has to hurry up and finish his feud with Black in order to have the first feud with Bryan…


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I have no idea why AEW packs a house like this with fans hoping to see good matchups...and then produces these kinds of matches. Stuff like that may turn them off from returning.


You do realize your analysis isn't what fans are experiencing? The crowd is hot and loving it what the hell are you talking about?

Ticket sales for live events have been good too like wtf?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why aren’t they doing this at All Out?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Well next week card looks way better


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So is AEW wanting shit ratings again? They won't touch 850k with today and next weeks garbage shows. Talk about no fucks given to the paying fans


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Black gonna beat Cody then Cody comes back for his big win Rocky style like he did against Brodie Lee.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Chavo is good on the mic. Not sure why people say he isn't? I mean he's not the best but he speaks clear, speaks loud enough, brings enough passion, has a reputation plus background, etc...He would be a good weasle heel. Maybe not the best manager but i'll take him over Vickie easily and others.


Chavo's always been overlooked / underrated because he had humongous shoes to fill. While he never reached the same heights as Eddie, he still deserves credit for maintaining his family's legacy and credibility following Eddie's death.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Please archer for the upset


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

TheFiend666 said:


> Well next week card looks way better


Not much bettwe. Awful show. You know its bad when RAW is way better 😆


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If they announce another mega show, wouldn't surprise me if both Punk and Danielson make their in ring debuts on it. What's a 20,000+ seater they could book in a hot market?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Next weeks card is looking way better than this one. Smh


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show has been fun. Way more fun than the borefest I watched on Monday. Crowd is hot. Matches have been fun. Main event will be a great one. Good show tonight.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Gotta think that TK announcement will be either DB or Punk. He wouldn't be there to just announce an event


Nah they aren't going to announce them thise will be surprises you gotta milk that shit.

Take advantage of the buzz of the signings let it drag to a peak and drop em. Obliviously NYC has to be a big debut for sure maybe even both same night.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I preferred last weeks show, Mox and Archer need to kill it now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Why aren’t they doing this at All Out?


Somebody said Cody might have to film that show again. I say he can't wait to beat the new guy lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Gotta think that TK announcement will be either DB or Punk. He wouldn't be there to just announce an event


Nah he wont announce Punk nor Bryan. Its for an event i'm sure.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nah they aren't going to announce them thise will be surprises you gotta milk that shit.
> 
> Take advantage of the buzz of the signings let it drag to a peak and drop em. Obliviously NYC has to be a big debut for sure maybe even both same night.


You don't get the ratings pop from surprise though. If they've signed either of those guys, guarantee they'll be annoucing beforehand when there first appearance is going to be.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why is Moxley still coming out to this stupid fucking song? Awful.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KO or submission would seem to confirm a Mox win. Can't see Mox getting knocked out and Archer doesn't have a submission. Mox has his choke.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This show has been fun. Way more fun than the borefest I watched on Monday. Crowd is hot. Matches have been fun. Main event will be a great one. Good show tonight.


I agree I've enjoyed it all the little nuggets like Nick Gage showing up,Chavo Guerrero, and jericho teasing the painmaker took it over the top for me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You do realize your analysis isn't what fans are experiencing? The crowd is hot and loving it what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Ticket sales for live events have been good too like wtf?


Ticket sales are good because fans are excited to expect good in ring matches and good shit on TV. Instead you have almost two hours of a mix of AEW Elevation plus a little Dynamite, Not good quality.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Nah he wont announce Punk nor Bryan. Its for an event i'm sure.


it legit said to announce a new live event lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Somebody said Cody might have to film that show again. I say he can't wait to beat the new guy lol


Damn I knew he had the game show coming up but I thought he’d make it to AllOut


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> This show has been fun. Way more fun than the borefest I watched on Monday. Crowd is hot. Matches have been fun. Main event will be a great one. Good show tonight.


I find it hilarious how you just love AEW all of sudden now lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Crowd is hot for Archer


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Theres nothing more boring than two guys brawling through the crowd...


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> I preferred last weeks show, Mox and Archer need to kill it now


Agree. Last week was pretty good. Today is so far a 3\10 boring dull show


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match has AWAKENED the crowd!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great start!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> You don't get the ratings pop from surprise though. If they've signed either of those guys, guarantee they'll be annoucing beforehand when there first appearance is going to be.


Highly doubt it the pop in ratings would come the following weeks and adds the element of never knowing when stuff will pop up. 

Look at aleister black fir example his surprise debut was awesome and went viral rather then just announcing it. I agree certain signings could be announced but in this massive occasion I'd go surprise for sure.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Theres nothing more boring than two guys brawling through the crowd...


What do you want them to do, blade and use tables in the first minute of the match?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Theres nothing more boring than two guys brawling through the crowd...


Really? I love that lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Damn I knew he had the game show coming up but I thought he’d make it to AllOut


Not even a Black fan, but if the feud was going to be this quick he should've been allowed to just beat Cody the week after then have him explain why he took him out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Archer--- heel or face #????? LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JUICE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> What do you want them to do, blade and use tables in the first minute of the match?


Yeah cause brawling in the crowd is the only other option...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan gives no f**** 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Forks in Impact and AEW lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That Guile / Moxley shirt is unironically cool. I guess AEW wants to be cozy with Street Fighter like the WWE is with The King of Fighters.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant wait for Cornette to review this show LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Moxley is def the heel in this match. Archer will come back to win. First juicer almost always wins these matchces


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is great fun so far. Already more fun than their AEW title bout. Mox is kinda working as a pseudo-heel in Archer's hometown.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Ticket sales are good because fans are excited to expect good in ring matches and good shit on TV. Instead you have almost two hours of a mix of AEW Elevation plus a little Dynamite, Not good quality.


Listen to the crowd man they've been quite alive and in it all night ,I appreciate your opinion of not liking the night but I can't agree about the crowd not being engaged thsts just nonsense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Archer is oozing blood. Haha


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Theres nothing more boring than two guys brawling through the crowd...


God damn, we certainly have different tastes in Pro Wrestling. 

This has been a fantastic match in my view.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Match quality this fucking blows. For a show that emphasises wrestling they don't do enough


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> What do you want them to do, blade and use tables in the first minute of the match?


ECW ECW ECW!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Moxley is def the heel in this match. Archer will come back to win. First juicer almost always wins these matchces


Definitely not the heel here. In this company he's the face. Archer is the one who's confused and cant decide what he is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> God damn, we certainly have different tastes in Pro Wrestling.
> 
> This has been a fantastic match in my view.


Lol i just said i don't like brawling in the crowd, i didn't say the match sucked as a whole its getting better now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Cant wait for Cornette to review this show LOL


Why does he even watch at this point


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Definitely not the heel here. In this company he's the face. Archer is the one who's confused and cant decide what he is.


Are you even watching the match? What face is going to take a fork and stab his opponent?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prosper said:


> What do you want them to do, blade and use tables in the first minute of the match?


I mean whatever happens at the beginning it’s just in preparation for better spots later you’re just complaining lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Listen to the crowd man they've been quite alive and in it all night ,I appreciate your opinion of not liking the night but I can't agree about the crowd not being engaged thsts just nonsense.


Lets see if the ratings hold up this Wednesday. If they hold up or go higher i'll eat crow. If not then i'll tell you i told you so. This show has been awful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why does he even watch at this point


Money his subscribers want it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Andrade is never going to be known for his ability to cut promos in his second language.
> 
> He's one of the best in-ring workers in the world and has a fantastic look. Loads and loads of potential as long as they don't keep making him talk too much.


*You say that like great wrestlers aren't a dime in a dozen in 2021.*


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why is Omega not wrestling. Hes the company champion. Miro the other champ. Bucks other champs. All champs are not wrestling LOLAEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mox is def heeling it up. Low blows, fork stabbings


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

My spine felt that too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Forks in Impact and AEW lol


Abby approves. >:]


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

OOOOOOH....that had to hurt oh my gosh


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Both wear a top, we gonna have some thumbtacks for sure!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You say that like great wrestlers aren't a dime in a dozen in 2021.*


Yeah folk are so stuck on what they grew up on body wise back in the day they fail to acknowledge being a good wrestler is no longer the outlier it used to be


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

wow. Moxley taking one out of the Darby Allin playbook...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match was been incredible


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

oh god i felt that in my back


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how the Paradigm Shift has slowly turned into a double arm suplex instead of a double arm brainbuster.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That chokeslam didn't look fun at all!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Barbed WIRE! This is awesome


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So this is last man standing..it isn't a Texas Death match. Alright.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

bring out the Legos


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit if Moxley gets up after that...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow i can't believe it Archer actually won.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Archer for the win!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOLY SHIT, Archer did it!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What Archer won a big match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Archer finally wins. It's a miracle.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

UUUUGH.....and the tables didn't even break. Moxley stuck to in the table. That was a great match and great booking. Archer needed that win


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Archer badly needed that one.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

How does Renee watch this lol. Helluva match.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yess!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer with his first big match win and 100% clean good shit


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Archer is over as fuck in NJPW. I'm sure they're fine with this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn that guys taller than Archer? lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LANCE FINALLY WINS A BIG MATCH AND WHAT A MATCH IT WAS!!!!!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

No way


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's that big fucker?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's about time Archer won something! New champion!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This dude looks like an Uso family member


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Lets see if the ratings hold up this Wednesday. If they hold up or go higher i'll eat crow. If not then i'll tell you i told you so. This show has been awful.


Well I'd say if they stay over a million not go up because generally ratings go up and down every week .


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh wow that was huge for Archer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's not technically an AEW title, but thats i guess what AEW needs to do is use other company belts since they have a roster so fucking big not all can win a title LOL


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Jeezus. That double chair spot hurt just watching it


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Who is that??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The dude is tall but clearly NBA player type slim.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow just wow … that main event bumped a 6/10 show to an 8/10. Well done AEW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You say that like great wrestlers aren't a dime in a dozen in 2021.*


There are great.....then theres Andrade el idolo


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Well I'd say if they stay over a million not go up because generally ratings go up and down every week .


I bet they have over a million again. No NBA Finals game to compete against


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Archer will need to hold that belt a while to get some credibility back. He's been severely iffy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great main event. Archer gets a big win finally as well. Pretty much the first person in AEW to beat Moxley "clean" one-on-one as well (as clean as a LMS match can be).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So happy for Archer, dude has busted his ass for years and deserves a big win. First time Moxley has really lost clean in AEW too.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hikuleo looks impressive but is quite green. Not sure how much of a match he will actually have with Archer.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fantastic Main Event..

Awesome win for Archer.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Meh show, dope as hell main event. 

*This is the only legit grading*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I bet they have over a million again. No NBA Finals game to compete against


Which is why they should have over one million. But my prediction it'll be high 8's based on the presentation of the low quality matchups. If they reach one million plus, i'm eating a large ass crow lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Definitely not the heel here. In this company he's the face. Archer is the one who's confused and cant decide what he is.


Mox was definetly the heel can you just not read reactions tonight or what lol?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm really surprised Archer won. Where does Jon Moxley go from here?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But props to AEW for letting the hometown person win. Vince would've been super against that lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great main event. Fun show. Good night!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Really fun match and the right man won. Hometown welcome aside, it's also poetic that Archer regained the belt from the very same man in the very same match type where he lost it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Mox was definetly the heel can you just not read reactions tonight or what lol?


Moxley was getting cheers too, like a lot of them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

izhack111 said:


> Who is that??


Son of Haku


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Which is why they should have over one million. But my prediction it'll be high 8's based on the presentation of the low quality matchups. If they reach one million plus, i'm eating a large ass crow lol


I think it will start high, but then drop due to the meh first hour … pity for those that missed the main event.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

AEW always delivers when it comes to hardcore gimmick matches. Last week's Darby/Page and this week Archer/Moxley were excellent. This was a meh show but was saved with a great main event. My only real disappointment tonight was not having Rosa (or someone else) come out and get heat back on Baker to set up her next feud. 

Jericho - Gage should be insane next week.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Archer will need to hold that belt a while to get some credibility back. He's been severely iffy.


Well putting the hurting on moxley definitely helped....not many have beaten mox in singles gimmick match or not regardless promotion. But I agree I hope he gets a good run the old hoss deserves it and jake just got a new contract so the time is right.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> But props to AEW for letting the hometown person win. Vince would've been super against that lol


AEW is not deciding who win and who lose


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW always delivers when it comes to hardcore gimmick matches. Last week's Darby/Page and this week Archer/Moxley were excellent. This was a meh show but was saved with a great main event. My only real disappointment tonight was not having Rosa (or someone else) come out and get heat back on Baker to set up her next feud.
> 
> Jericho - Gage should be insane next week.


This show was more a storyelling type show, not the best ones but needed for the future shows


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow I didn't expect Archer to win it! 
And I'm very surprised NJPW allows AEW to switch the title outside of their shows.
He is already the champion on their website. 

Hopefully he is not dropping the belt next week, against the Hikuleo


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If they hold over a million or close after that shitty first 90 minutes then that's a good sign.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> AEW is not deciding who win and who lose


Oh yeah lol, well props anyway for allowing it on their TV.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obviously NJPW had a say and ok'd the title change. It's their championship.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Overall show 3/10 Worse far worse than the crowd and excitement on Raw. Next week looks about as bad. Damn.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really enjoyed the main event for it's violence and happy Archer finally won a big match.

Only thing I would have changed was I would have removed the "Pillmanizing" spot on Archer's leg. That's a move that has put people on the shelf for months and here it was just like another spot in the match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If they hold over a million or close after that shitty first 90 minutes then that's a good sign.


I thought Jericho vs Spears was good. Storytelling was on point and they worked a nice match around the chair. Gallows vs Frankie was a bore though and Nyla vs Britt flat out sucked and was horribly sloppy.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Decent show, great opener and great main event.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

On the whole, tonight was a noticeable drop in quality compared to the last two weeks but AEW even at its mediocre is light years better than anything in WWE these days, and that main event might have been the best on Dynamite all year.

Chavo was a decent surprise and hopefully it gets Andrade further away from Vicky. Chavo really saved that promo from going off the rails because Andrade started to flounder a bit after the crowd started the cero miedo chants. All credit to him for improving his English though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

you know you're a big boy when you tower over Lance fucking Archer


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BTW, easily missed but QT said he'd apologise to Tony Schiavone in the ring next week. I have a feeling this could lead to Paul Wight getting involved since QT had some beef with him on Elevation and is Tony's commentary partner. Wight squashing QT would be a nice feature for one of the upcoming events.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wtf? People didn’t like this episode!?

Goddamn. That might have been my favorite episode top to bottom.What the fuck do y’all want in a fucking wrestling show!?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If they hold over a million or close after that shitty first 90 minutes then that's a good sign.


Extremely unlikely given the mediocre card. Main Event should help them hit 900k though..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Wtf? People didn’t like this episode!?
> 
> Goddamn. That might have been my favorite episode top to bottom.What the fuck do y’all want in a fucking wrestling show!?


Show was meh, main event was kick ass tho. If this is your favorite episode top to bottom, imma have to assume you had some adult beverages and devil's lettuce lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thoughts on the show:

-Jericho vs Spears was okay. It had to be carried by Spears for the most part. Jericho's age is showing more and more every week. The chair stipulation didn't really make the match any better but MJF on commentary and the ringside shenanigans were fine and built the story. It's nice to hear Sammy Guevara's crowd reactions, the kid is over as hell. I don't know much about the Nick Gage guy, but I do appreciate the raw feel within AEW where anything can happen any week. Painmaker Jericho (or in other words Jericho under NO DQ rules lol) making a comeback makes it more intriguing.

-Gallows vs Kaz was a pretty slow and plodding match. It turned out decent for a low-tier TV match, but guys like Gallows don't really need to be wrestling singles matches. He was the right choice as far as who should've won but I really have no interest in the Good Brothers. The Hangman/Omega stuff that happened afterwards was okay and happened for the build to the 5v5 match next week. I'm not sure who wins that match. I don't see the DO beating the Elite elimination style and I don't see Hangman running the gauntlet. Has a bit of unpredictability to it.

-Yuta vs Darby was a sprint much like Sammy/Yuta last week. The Sting/OC exchange was pretty funny.

-Was a little disappointed in Britt vs Nyla. Was kind of sloppy and it didn't seem like the two were in sync. Their tournament match flowed much better. Tonight's match picked up towards the end with a nice final 3 minutes with Britt kicking out of the Beast Bomb and making Nyla tap. Despite how mediocre the match was, the ending and the crowd reactions still made Britt look good.

-FTR vs Santana/Ortiz is gonna be a banger. The interview was obviously cut and edited but there has been plenty of build to their tag match next week.

-Really liked the Death Triangle/Andrade segment despite all the translations going on. I used to be fluent in Spanish so for me the basic level being spoken in these promos is easy to understand. Andrade had nice presence as did PAC. The story here is Andrade trying to recruit the Lucha Bros. I don't know if it actually happens or if they stick with PAC, but whatever the end result of the story, the matches as it's being told are all bangers waiting to happen. Chavo coming back was cool, he was never super great on the mic but he's serviceable if they can't lock in Salina de la Renta.

-Didn't really watch OC vs Blade, caught the ending though. Blade gets his comeuppance for using brass knuckles for weeks on end. Next.

-Moxley vs Archer was FIRE. Wasn't expecting it to turn out the way it did. Moxley worked as the heel tonight and putting Archer over in his hometown was the right move. The crowd was crazy for him. The guy needed a big win and he finally got it clean over Moxley, one of the most protected guys in the company. Huge win for Archer that makes up for a lot.

The show was fine, but definitely pretty boring for much of the first hour. Moxley/Archer made the show worth it for the most part and brings my overall rating up.

Next week looks much better with FTR vs Santana/Ortiz, Elite vs Hangman/DO Elimination match, and Hakuleo vs Archer. Then one week later, Cody vs Black. Tony definitely looks at TV as equivalent to PPV's. Cody doing this game show is really accelerating the feud more than it needs to be.

*Overall: 6/10*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> BTW, easily missed but QT said he'd apologise to Tony Schiavone in the ring next week. I have a feeling this could lead to Paul Wight getting involved since QT had some beef with him on Elevation and is Tony's commentary partner. Wight squashing QT would be a nice feature for one of the upcoming events.


 Probably would lead to Comoroto facing off against Wight. I wouldn't waste the job on Nick, but a hard fought loss could be enough rub.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Show was meh, main event was kick ass tho. If this is your favorite episode top to bottom, imma have to assume you had some adult beverages and devil's lettuce lol


Show as about a 4/10 at best. There's been way better Dynamites. The sad part is this is in front of a packed crowd and it underdelivered big time. First hour was awful except Britt vs Nyla and second hour awful again except main event. 2 okay matches and everything else was crap, this was almost WWE pandemic bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Show as about a 4/10 at best. There's been way better Dynamites. The sad part is this is in front of a packed crowd and it underdelivered big time. First hour was awful except Britt vs Nyla and second hour awful again except main event. 2 okay matches and everything else was crap, this was almost WWE pandemic bad.


Like most weekly shows, it registered in the "not mad I watched" category aka perfectly passable lol. Certainly not something I can see people remembering as a whole next month.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Show was meh, main event was kick ass tho. If this is your favorite episode top to bottom, imma have to assume you had some adult beverages and devil's lettuce lol


I’m at work, so not at all.

Wtf was there to not like? Jericho and Spears have a decent match with MJF randomly throwing goddamn Nick Gage at Jericho, because logically if you’re trying to make crazy stipulations, then you’d absolutely want Nick fucking Gage in a hardcore match to stop Jericho.

Kenny and the Elite beat down The Elite Hunter with Page getting a chance to kick some ass and have a beverage afterwards.

Sting and OC.

Hikuleo sitting in the crowd with a fucking Bullet Club shirt on days after Jay White stood face to face with Kenny. This is groundwork for setting up the Bullet Club’s full blown invasion.

CHAVO!!! The Andrade and Death Triangle segment was great stuff. Yes, it would be nice to understand them, but I didn’t need to understand to know the story. And now I am genuinely intrigued whether Penta and Fenix will turn on Pac.

THE MURDERHAWK MONSTER STOOD TALL ON TNT WITH THE BELT HIGH ABOVE HIS HEAD!!! FUCK YESSSSS!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m at work, so not at all.
> 
> Wtf was there to not like? Jericho and Spears have a decent match with MJF randomly throwing goddamn Nick Gage at Jericho, because logically if you’re trying to make crazy stipulations, then you’d absolutely want Nick fucking Gage in a hardcore match to stop Jericho.
> 
> ...


When I hear somebody say "this is possibly my favorite episode top to bottom ever" I'd expect it to be a show full of memorable stuff top to bottom. What you said was a bunch of alright stuff on a solid episode. 2 months from now are you going to remember half of this outside the main event? I'd wager not, not because the show was awful, but because it was just okay.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> When I hear somebody say "this is possibly my favorite episode top to bottom ever" I'd expect it to be a show full of memorable stuff top to bottom. What you said was a bunch of alright stuff on a solid episode. 2 months from now are you going to remember half of this outside the main event? I'd wager not, not because the show was awful, but because it was just okay.


It’s my favorite episode, because nothing about it was stupid and made me say, “Oh goddamn!!”

It was literally just paced, formatted, and so fucking logical that I didn’t have to dumb myself down to watch. I don’t know that I have had an episode like that before from start to finish.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And fuck you for thinking you can tell anyone what they enjoy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> It’s my favorite episode, because nothing about it was stupid and made me say, “Oh goddamn!!”
> 
> It was literally just paced, formatted, and so fucking logical that I didn’t have to dumb myself down to watch. I don’t know that I have had an episode like that before from start to finish.


I mean I guess on that curve, then do your thing man lol. But yeah when I think of favorite and epic and those type of descriptions I think about shit that'll be long term memorable. But also I have personal beef with "trash" and "classic/favorite" ratings due to how easily and frequently they're given out lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah I thought this was a really weak episode. Only thing that was good was the main event, which was great. The Adam Page segment with Omega and Elite was pretty good. The Baker/Nyla was a mess, really bad match. Andrade segment was awful. Pac cut an OK promo, as did Chavo, but it wasn't enough to save the segment. Decent story they're trying to tell though. Hopefully it plays out better over next few weeks. The rest of the matches/segments all just blend in together.

Definitely a huge step down from last week. Also second week in a row with just a Miro promo. Seriously, the Schiavoni interview should've been with him. Heck, he's not wrestling for a couple of weeks and we don't even know who he's facing. I'm fine if he's not wrestling every week, but he should at least have more than a pre-recorded video package. It was fine last week for the reveal of new title, and it was overall a really good package. This week's though was... well he would've been better off actually cutting a regular backstage promo imo. Have JR do a sit down interview with him, if nothing else.

Also, regarding numbers this week's isn't doing as well as last week. Last week's card overall was a lot stronger, and consistently delivered quality throughout the show. This week's main event may have been bigger, but the show definitely didn't have the quality or hype of last week's imo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Show was ok, main event was great

good week!

7/10


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Surely there’s better Mexican talkers than Chavo and Vickie?

Get a Latina off the street, it would be infinitely better than anything Chavo or Vickie could offer Andrade.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Deathmatch was fun as hell watching live. Great show!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Didn't think it was great, didn't think it was awful. Main event was fire. I don't really get these "special" shows though. Next week will be the 3rd week of "special" shows (unless you count "Road Rager" then it's 4). Do they get revenue for using the "Fyter Fest" name or something?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IAmKaim said:


> Deathmatch was fun as hell watching live. Great show!


Were you there?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

In other news, OC pocketing the knucks was good

seems it will be a weapon for him going forward

a good way for him to pick up wins against bigger guys

maybe even…. Miro?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So they had time to put the camera on a tier 4 New Japan wrestler in the crowd and hype him up, but didn't feel the need to mention Jay White appearing on Impact. Flagrant idiocy.*


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Were you there?


Yea, I was. First AEW show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IAmKaim said:


> Yea, I was. First AEW show.


awesome!
tell all! Was it an amazing night out?

i’m jealous!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Moxley/Archer was fun. Didn't see the rest of the show.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> awesome!
> tell all! Was it an amazing night out?
> 
> i’m jealous!


It was really cool. Got to see pretty much everyone I wanted to except the Young Bucks. Really wanted to see Moxley live because I haven't seen him live since early Shield days (2013). Also cool that I got to see Jericho wrestle at each 3 wrestling events I went to. But yea, the deathmatch was epic, loved the Orange Cassidy and Sting interaction, and Britt Baker is over af.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Nice putting a known criminal on your tv show and bragging about him robbing a bank, real nice.


What a typical pussy comment in 2021. Go do a blog about how it bothers you.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah I don't know why anyoone wouldn't love this. If you want watered down safe pc bullshit go watch WWE.
> 
> AEW has a punk rock anything goes feel right now and I love it.


Of course you don’t. Go find a safe space.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Thoughts on the show:
> 
> -Jericho vs Spears was okay. It had to be carried by Spears for the most part. Jericho's age is showing more and more every week. The chair stipulation didn't really make the match any better but MJF on commentary and the ringside shenanigans were fine and built the story. It's nice to hear Sammy Guevara's crowd reactions, the kid is over as hell. I don't know much about the Nick Gage guy, but I do appreciate the raw feel within AEW where anything can happen any week. Painmaker Jericho (or in other words Jericho under NO DQ rules lol) making a comeback makes it more intriguing.
> 
> ...


Good review. There would have been a few tweaks that I'd have made to the show:

Jericho/Spears was fine, and the Nick Gage element was excellent. It's just a shame most casuals don't know who he is but sometimes TK books shows for the markiest of marks and Gage's inclusion felt like one.

Gallows/Kaz is just a question of why? Why even put this match on TV? I'm not a fan of taking a tag guy like Gallows and putting him in a random 1 on 1 match on Dynamite when TV time is limited. Definitely could have found something more entertaining than this.

Yuta/Darby - another question of why? Darby just wrestled last week and won. What's the point of having him wrestle a nothing match that means nothing? I do think TK must think Darby = ratings, but I don't think he equals them when he's wrestling for no reason. I'd have found something else than this. If Yuta is just jobbing back to back weeks for no reason, at least put him in there with a monster that needs more building up like a Miro. Plus if Yuta was with Best Friends, putting Miro in there against him would have made it little more spicy.

Britt/Nyla was just bad. Not because of Britt, but I just hate Nyla. I don't want to see monster women in the ring plodding around. Nyla is so big Britt struggled to make her own moves look good. The thing I most disliked about this match was you're in Texas, at least have Thunder Rosa run in and beat the shit out of Britt to set up Britt's next feud. The match ending was just like "ok Britt retained. We all knew she would. Now what?". Most chapters that end in a book leave you wondering what's in the next chapter. There was none of this tonight. Not good booking or storytelling here.

Andrade interview segment was cold and it should have been hot in Texas. Chavo a good pop, but even he was too nice on the mic to really spice up this confrontation. If they are doing a "who's trying to build a latino stable"...um then yeah TK please DM Natalia Class on twitter and sign her up already. Her entire thing in MLW was absolute $$$$$ with managing latin talent and is very badly needed for Andrade. 

OC vs Blade...again seems like Blade/OC are on Dynamite every week. Why? This OC/Blade feud seems more suited for a secondary show than Dynamite. Wasn't feeling it.

Mox/Archer was perfect. Great match, great booking, and great finish. A+.

The show should have replaced Darby with Miro, replace Blade with say a Tay Conti match, and had Rosa do a run in after the Baker win. And at least give Nick Gage the mic so he can introduce himself and let casuals know who he is.

I also rate 6/10


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Words matter lol, it's been a fine episode of Dynamite. But epic, cut the shit lol. You can be positive without declaring something is the best shit ever.


"Words matter"

Epic is epic, best shit ever is best shit ever. I don't consider this the greatest show ever.

Follow your own advice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can't believe they showed a full blade job on live television. It looks like the cameramen need a performance center too 🤦

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418031714329415680*


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can't believe they showed a full blade job on live television. It looks like the cameramen need a performance center too 🤦
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418031714329415680*


First the performance center thread and now this? When do the mods step in and ban this guy? He's just looking to start arguments with this bullshit.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Chavo felt really out of place playing the nice guy with Andrade, and he’s played a heel for years. Just strange and the segment dragged for me. The other thing I didn’t understand was Jericho wasn’t allowed to use the chair, yet won pushing Spears into it with Aubrey watching; why didn’t MJF bring that up?

I personally do not know who Nick Gage is apart from hearing about him online and the Dark Side stuff which I haven’t watched. The Deathmatch stuff isn’t for me and that‘s fine. I will raise though, are they going to the well too much with that, that it may get stale? This isn’t a criticism more a taste thing for me, but I see this stuff as feud ending stuff yet they seem to be doing it almost every week now. I get Mox wants to do it, but Jericho now and the Kingston match a month or so back? I assume Kahn is infatuated with it like he is ECW, but you can hold some things back.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

This show was a miss for me this week, 4/10


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Aside from Jericho and spears wrestling a wwe pg hardcore match with the follow up nick gage announcement, Andrade and DT continuation with chavito and moxley and archer choosing violence this show sucked. It was basically nxt this week.

@ShadowCounter to answer your question, I did Shut down the wwe shots thread for being a dead horse. It's also perfectly fine to shit on bad camera work. Blade jobs should never be noticeable. If Kevin Dunn's nausea camera work can be shit on, so can aew camera men filming things that should not be filmed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> *Aside from Jericho and spears wrestling a wwe pg hardcore match with the follow up nick gage announcement, Andrade and DT continuation with chavito and moxley and archer choosing violence this show sucked. It was basically nxt this week.*
> 
> @ShadowCounter to answer your question, I did Shut down the wwe shots thread for being a dead horse. It's also perfectly fine to shit on bad camera work. Blade jobs should never be noticeable. If Kevin Dunn's nausea camera work can be shit on, so can aew camera men filming things that should not be filmed


lol - that’s almost the whole show


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - that’s almost the whole show


Seeing kaz job to gallows pissed me off. Darby vs yuta did nothing for me aside from laughing at sting and orange. I was bored watching britt try and drag nyla to a good match. Blade and oc I was never going to like


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Seeing kaz job to gallows pissed me off. Darby vs yuta did nothing for me aside from laughing at sting and orange. I was bored watching britt try and drag nyla to a good match. Blade and oc I was never going to like


eh, i can’t fault that assessment


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> eh, i can’t fault that assessment


Just a heads up I'm going to be against the main event next week. Regardless of participants, I hate clusterfuck tag matches.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> I think a guy like Gage fit pretty well with the 5 labours thing
> 
> MJF doesn't want to face Jericho so putting Jericho in a no DQ with a deathmatch specialist is pretty smart


Matt Cardona will finally make an AEW reappearance here to cost Gage the match 

They are feuding in GCW and facing each other for Gages title shortly also


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Nick F'N Gage!!! 

Loved seeing him rock up in AEW,would have loved to have seen jim cornettes face


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Good main event match, it's weird but I swear the crowd was more for archer than mox and thought during the match that we could have potentially had a double turn on our hands, that match seems to have breathed new life and relevancy to archer again thanks to how hot the crowd were.

Also aew should be going all out in signing the bullet club guy that squared up to archer at the end, the guy is bigger than archer and aew could do with more big guys like that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Just a heads up I'm going to be against the main event next week. Regardless of participants, I hate clusterfuck tag matches.


i can’t agreee with that assessment 

that tag match is 1000% my jam


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Average show compared to last two weeks. First half was okay, second half was better. Really was surprised to see Archer beat Mox for IWGP US title. That's kind of a big deal for Archer. 

Haku's son is taller than Archer. Should be a good match next week. 

Super pumped for Elite vs Hangman and DO next week. 

Next week's card seems much better than this week.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Haven't seen the show yet but reading comments seems an average show. 

Which is understandable as was a pretty weak card. 

On Andrade to get most out of him you should pair him with someone who can let him shine. Vicky and Chavo suck. Bet konan would be better.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Mox vs Archer was all I wanted it to be and then some. Spot with throwing a fan on Mox was great. Result is surprising in a good way. Archer was dramatically in need of a big win. 

Cassidy/Sting this was fantastic. I'd like to see them wrestle a simple 10 min match in the future. 

Andrade thing with Chavo and the rest was weird. I like that they're embracing their Mexican roots, but usually those translations are smooth and here it's been quite rough and didnt really do much to elevate this feud.

Baker vs Rose was solid altough hardly memorable. Baker needs a solid worker to work with asap.

Jericho/Spears was good. Nick Gage reveal was exactly why I love AEW. It's hard to be legitimately unpredictable in 2021, but that's what they're pretty good at. Gage vs Painmaker Jericho next week sounds great!

Gallows/Kazarian and Elite/DO thing was so so. They could have done a better job with promoting the 5 on 5. 

Good show, altough it's been a let down from the previous week. Next weeks Fight for the Fallen with Elite/Dark Order, Ortiz & Santana/FTR and Jericho/Gage looks like a ppv card I'm really hyped for.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Andrade segment was disappointing. Not a Chavo fan either and he’s never been great on the mic. And he was borderline racist to PAC and then realised it and backtracked 😂


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Enjoyed last weeks more but was still fairly decent. Can’t wait for Andrade v pac that match is going to be insane.

Only really compliant is I hate that stupid spot where the wrestler pops straight back up from a German suplex or similar. Takes me right out of the match and was disappointed to see archer do it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW has a punk rock anything goes feel right now and I love it.


Lmao, it really doesn’t.

JR had to publicly apologize for joking about an Anna Jay wardrobe malfunction.

What an edgy and badass environment!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

None of this episode was mind-blowing stuff, save for my boy Lance Archer finally getting a big win, but everything just made sense.

- I hate hardcore shit. It is not my cup of tea, but when I seen MJF announcing Nick Gage, who is a piece of shit person who legitimately tried robbing a bank without a mask and nearly killed David Arquette by taking wrestling too far, the fact that they added THAT mf’er as part of a way to try and deter Jericho from getting to MJF is just so fucking logical.

- Orange Cassidy gets hit with brass knucks, and he is fucking pissed to the point that he uses them on The Blade after the match, because if you try to injure me that badly, I’m going to want to do the same to you.

- Andrade trying to coax Fenix and Penta into joining him using some tribalism bullshit. I don’t need to be able to understand the language to know what was going on. Chavo trying to play nice even makes sense to me, because he is NOT a heel…yet. He is Chavo fucking Guerrero. He is a beloved part of wrestling history, even if a small one. He will lie, cheat, and steal to get Andrade to the top eventually, but that is to come and will be used to get more heat on he and Andrade, along with sympathy for our babyface luchadores, Fenix and Penta.

- Santana with another killer, raw as fuck, authentic promo/story from the heart.

- I missed the Yuta and OC match as I was busy with work, but I did see Sting and OC playing around. I fucking hate OC’s stupidity, and I fucking love Sting. So color me shocked when I popped at the end of their play kicks when I see The Stinger beating his chest so nonchalantly. That was fucking cool.

- Kazarian has been sneaking attacking the Elite forever. Of course they are going to give him the after match beat down. You keep sneaking and hitting me, then you’re going to have a receipt to pay on sight. Again. This is so LOGICAL.



Lance Archer finally getting a big win was awesome. Jon Moxley is a fucking locker room leader. I don’t need to be one of the boys in the back to know this. That guy works his ass off to make his opponent always look good, sells out when he’s the “catch” guy (watch some of Omega’s Rise of the Terminators on Mox, and you’ll see how much he protects his opponent), worked the heel to a guy in Lance Archer who doesn’t have a credible win to his name in AEW and does the job for him in the guy’s hometown, and just fucking “gets it”. He’s the anti-Cody.

This wasn’t an epic show or a masterpiece, but this show just made so much sense psychologically, had some fun surprises with Gage/Chavo/Hikuleo, and the money pay off at the end.

I loved it. It was just good pro wrestling.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Was that a huge pop for Dark Order?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It just occurred to me, with Lance Archer beating Jon Moxley clean, this confirms Miro as kayfabe #1 in AEW. Kenny would be 0-3 against Moxley if he didn't cheat. Meanwhile, Miro beat Archer in like 10 minutes and he also destroyed Darby Allin, who beat Archer


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> None of this episode was mind-blowing stuff, save for my boy Lance Archer finally getting a big win, but everything just made sense.
> 
> - I hate hardcore shit. It is not my cup of tea, but when I seen MJF announcing Nick Gage, who is a piece of shit person who legitimately tried robbing a bank without a mask and nearly killed David Arquette by taking wrestling too far, the fact that they added THAT mf’er as part of a way to try and deter Jericho from getting to MJF is just so fucking logical.
> 
> ...


I agree with almost all of this and you did a good job breaking things down. The one thing I would add is how cool that final shot was of Archer and Hikuleo. They introduced him and teased that he will be the next challenger during the course of the the show and then presented him standing with the champion to ended it. It was simple effective presentation of a new wrestler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*😂*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418244046095589381


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> None of this episode was mind-blowing stuff, save for my boy Lance Archer finally getting a big win, but everything just made sense.
> 
> - I hate hardcore shit. It is not my cup of tea, but when I seen MJF announcing Nick Gage, who is a piece of shit person who legitimately tried robbing a bank without a mask and nearly killed David Arquette by taking wrestling too far, the fact that they added THAT mf’er as part of a way to try and deter Jericho from getting to MJF is just so fucking logical.
> 
> ...


This is what pro wrestling should be outside of the episodes that end up being mind blowingly good.

Good review.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Decent show, the opener and main event were good, but the rest was inconsistent.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This was a 9/10 show. This is what I want to see from wrestling.

Much better show than last week. Continuous storyline building, lots going on. Action packed no filler. And best of all, character progression. Who thought Orange Cassidy would use dusters?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> This was a 9/10 show. This is what I want to see from wrestling.
> 
> Much better show than last week. Continuous storyline building, lots going on. Action packed no filler. And best of all, character progression. Who thought Orange Cassidy would use dusters?


9/10 for you wow, bdon praising the show too lol, seems like others enjoyed the show more than I did this week which is rare


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> 9/10 for you wow, bdon praising the show too lol, seems like others enjoyed the show more than I did this week which is rare


yup, lower for me too

weird


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dunno if this was posted but Moxley raised Archer's arm after the match. Kinda glad about that, since they teamed up earlier this year (against Kenny/KENTA) so them being 'rivals who'll kick each others' asses but respect each other' works.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418038319653396480


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup, lower for me too
> 
> weird


It was a solid 7.5 to 8 out of 10 for me. I just loved the show, because start to finish it made sense. Even Orange Cassidy didn’t venture too far into the comedy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If they hold over a million or close after that shitty first 90 minutes then that's a good sign.


They did


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Lets see if the ratings hold up this Wednesday. If they hold up or go higher i'll eat crow. If not then i'll tell you i told you so. This show has been awful.


2 weeks back to back over 1 million let's see if they can go 3. Next weeks card looks pretty good too.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They did



No kidding.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No kidding.


It's a good sign for sure bud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> 2 weeks back to back over 1 million let's see if they can go 3. Next weeks card looks pretty good too.


I'm eating crow this week, not going negative on AEW with my personal critique. They did a higher rating with a show i thought was weak as hell. Since it surpassed my prediction of a high 800k then i'll just sit quiet for now with my criticism lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm eating crow this week, not going negative on AEW with my personal critique. They did a higher rating with a show i thought was weak as hell. Since it surpassed my prediction of a high 800k then i'll just sit quiet for now with my criticism lol


Took it like a man good on you cheers buddy!!!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Mox is clearly taking some time off.
I would bet a dead horse that Omega is about to take time off to heal up as well. Bryan will be coming in just as these guys are going on vacation.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Mox is clearly taking some time off.
> I would bet a dead horse that Omega is about to take time off to heal up as well. Bryan will be coming in just as these guys are going on vacation.


Which is interesting.

What heel do we think goes after Page?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Which is interesting.
> 
> What heel do we think goes after Page?


Pres10 Vance. Turns on him maybe after jealousy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Which is interesting.
> 
> What heel do we think goes after Page?


I'm thinking Hangman vs MJF next if Page wins the gold. MJF needs to do something prominent as the leader of Pinnacle and he'd be fresh off a win over Jericho at All Out. Bryan and Punk are coming in as babyfaces almost immediately so they'd really have to heat them up as heels before they can feud with Hangman. After All Out, assuming Bryan and Punk come in, I would book the show this way moving forward:

Hangman vs MJF AEW World Title
CM Punk vs Kenny Omega 
Daniel Bryan vs Darby Allin (use this to turn Bryan heel)
Miro vs Jungle Boy TNT Title 
Britt Baker vs Tay Conti Women's Title (after she beats Rosa)
Young Bucks vs Santana/Ortiz vs FTR Tag Titles 
PAC vs Andrade El Idolo (continued)
Black vs Cody (continued)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> I'm thinking Hangman vs MJF next if Page wins the gold. MJF needs to do something prominent as the leader of Pinnacle and he'd be fresh off a win over Jericho at All Out. Bryan and Punk are coming in as babyfaces almost immediately so they'd really have to heat them up as heels before they can feud with Hangman. After All Out, assuming Bryan and Punk come in, I would book the show this way moving forward:
> 
> Hangman vs MJF AEW World Title
> CM Punk vs Kenny Omega
> ...


I dont recall Bryan being a sadistic heel. Would be different. He should be sort of the modern Benoit (i know people hate hearing that) in terms of his intensity. His heel run in WWE was not bad, the tree hugger type but the more intense heel would be better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'm thinking Hangman vs MJF next if Page wins the gold. MJF needs to do something prominent as the leader of Pinnacle and he'd be fresh off a win over Jericho at All Out. Bryan and Punk are coming in as babyfaces almost immediately so they'd really have to heat them up as heels before they can feud with Hangman. After All Out, assuming Bryan and Punk come in, I would book the show this way moving forward:
> 
> Hangman vs MJF AEW World Title
> CM Punk vs Kenny Omega
> ...


God damn it that card is awesome.

And thats even without Moxley.

Im not sure they'd have MJF lose his first two title oppertunities though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> It was a solid 7.5 to 8 out of 10 for me. I just loved the show, because start to finish it made sense. Even Orange Cassidy didn’t venture too far into the comedy.


agreed - solid 7/10

i was still entertained 🤷‍♂️


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

Was a solid 7

Cage v starks next week !!! 

Hangman more sit down


Can someone tell me is Andrade trying To get Penta and fenix away from PAC?? Ffs .


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prosper said:


> I'm thinking Hangman vs MJF next if Page wins the gold. MJF needs to do something prominent as the leader of Pinnacle and he'd be fresh off a win over Jericho at All Out. Bryan and Punk are coming in as babyfaces almost immediately so they'd really have to heat them up as heels before they can feud with Hangman. After All Out, assuming Bryan and Punk come in, I would book the show this way moving forward:
> 
> Hangman vs MJF AEW World Title
> CM Punk vs Kenny Omega
> ...


Vince just ordered the PPV. LOL. 

From a pure talent and match up freshness standpoint WWE simply cannot compete with AEW at the moment. The one big advantage the new kid always has.

Question is can Punk/Bryan push AEW toward the 1.3-1.5M range. That´s when WWE will really feel the heat.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Thread too long to read, but I thought this weeks episode was a drop from last week. The first half was poor, Yuta Wheeler's matchups make no sense (is he just a super jobber?), Britts match not great, nice to see PAC back and Chavo making an appearance. Not the biggest fan of death matches, but the main event was good and great to see a title change on TV.

Was the mic badly placed to pickup the crowd again? Seemed dead like Road Rager, maybe a step up from that but nothing like last week. Then again, with the matches not being the greatest, you can't expect much from the crowd.

Also where are the tag teams? Nothing last week and nothing this week. You'd think someone would want to up their ranking and challenge the bucks? Now they are singed get the Varsity Blondes, or some other face team, opening the card with some wins.

I think the show was a 6/10 for me, but the card wasn't great. Hoping next week will be an improvement.


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

Night one match of the night Darby v Ethan 9

And Ricky v B.Cage8.5

Few honorable mentions wheeler Yuta, man looked really good and to pair him with the best young wrestler in AEW Sammy G was a fun match, 7.5

Liked Mox v Anderson liked some spots 7.




Jericho v Shawn Spears

My only gripe is jericho isn't putting over enough guys , I get it he's done nearly thirty year, but when Spears hit a C4 he should of won but there's my only gripe a finisher is called that for a reason.

6


Doc v kaz just didn't click for me.
3 


Next my boy Hangman comes down looking a bit tipsy he plays the part well lol, I can see him beating Kenny but if dark Order win they're tag title match licc how much is 50 pound in rand bro? @LifeInCattleClass 

The buckshot to Anderson was to sweet!! Made my moms go mad lol

Best match of the night for me personally 

Dr Britt Baker D.M.D ( even my mom and girl no the freakin quote which is funny )

Had everything then some , glad rebel was on her A game moving Britt out the way, just before that deadly knee strike. Rose was unlucky a lot of times, but this now should prove Britt is the number one wrestler in the world.

9.2/10


Mox v Archer was everything I expected and was a decent match, I thought in Japan it's a count to 20? But I saw a fan after the mox showing big Archer much respect by bowing.


Can't wait as I've been asked to ask carters mates on here to start his ppv game back up

I'd like some ideas

Weekly ?? For rampage or dynamaite or just ppv??


Thanks guys , hope you all have a safe and sound weekend, stay blessed as u never know what's around the corner with health and other problems.

Take care, thanks to @LifeInCattleClass and @Firefromthegods for asking me to ask carter as he was doing another but said he would be happy if I took over.

Bye guys for now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I can’t wait for Rampage to start

an hour show tonight would have been pretty good


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

HangmanAEW said:


> Night one match of the night Darby v Ethan 9
> 
> And Ricky v B.Cage8.5
> 
> ...


Alright.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Alright.


Hahaha


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Which is interesting.
> 
> What heel do we think goes after Page?


Would like it to be Punk.
Punk vs Page.
Punk doesn’t need to be a heel. He can be himself.
Hot feud out the gate. Page would get murdered on the mic, though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Would like it to be Punk.
> Punk vs Page.
> Punk doesn’t need to be a heel. He can be himself.
> Hot feud out the gate. Page would get murdered on the mic, though.


I'm not sure they'd have Punk lose his first feud.

Nor they'd have Page lose his first title defence.

So it's a tough predicament.

Whilst AEW have tended to book title matches quite strongly with no one coming out of them looking partiuclarly weak in the long run - I still think Page's first defence will likely be a heel who has been built up well but not quite good enough to beat Page.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Page is losing All Out, he'll win at Revolution


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm enjoying this Dynamite. I've mentally switched off during this Orange Cassidy match so I can't say I care for that, and Andrade is a bit...meh. But I've enjoyed the rest of the show. Final segment next I guess.


----------

